# Answer the ACNL tumblr quiz if you are bored.



## toastia (Apr 13, 2014)

I posted this on tumblr, and I wanted to post it here. It's just a little short thing  I want to see your responses! I'll post mine in a spoiler in a bit.


1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
7) What's your town name?
8) How did you come up with this name?
9) Is your town complete?
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
11) What is the best thing about your town?
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
14) What is your favorite set?
15) Why is it your favorite set?
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
20) Do you Time-Travel?
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
23) What's your least favorite item?
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
25) Do you have a tan?
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?



Spoiler: My answers



1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Jambette. I'm not playing. At least I know what to expect.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *A beutiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Moe and Chrissy.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Bubble wand*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *LYLE. UGH JUST SHUT THE FUDGE UP I JUST WANT MY SCORE.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I fell in a pitfall and spilled my coffee.*
7) What is your town name? *Pez.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Typing random keys.*
9) Is your town complete? *NO. IF ANYTHING, IT'S A MESS.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*Around 5 million.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *The villagers.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone, mostly. I can name a few I love to hang out with.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *In order, I check my mailbox, dig up the fossils + pitfalls, clean up my town, talk to my villagers, go shoppin, and just hang around.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Princess set.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *So prettyyy.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The dialogue. REDUNDANT.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *Bob laughing.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *1. It needs some work.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Get the ABD out of my mailbox and have a celebration.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Occasionally.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Items, definitely.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No. I still got Katrina's.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Coffee. STOP FALLING OUT OF MY HAND AHDAISDJISALJD BREWSTER SCREW THE DANG LID ON TIGHTER.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?  *2-3 hours. Haven't touched it in almost 2 months though.*
25) Do you have a tan? *I wish.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Diva. WHY MUST THAT THING SHARE MY BIRTHDAY.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes. It has since been gone due to the sheer amount of stuff I have.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunting. Island tours if I was doing it with friends, though.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *My theme is modern. I have the paths and everything saved, once I feel like playing again I'll have a concrete thing to go off of.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *An alternative to life.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Diva. No more to say.*


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 13, 2014)

> 26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?



I find this question so out of place it's hilarious. 

I'll post mine in a few minutes.


----------



## Alette (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Phoebe, Diana, Rudy, Wolfgang, Julian, Chevre, Bunnie, Bianca, Skye*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *QR machine*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Nothing funny ever happens ;-;*
7) What's your town name? *Cinnamon*
8) How did you come up with this name? *It's my favourite spice ❤︎*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Around 8 million*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *Phoebe ❤︎*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone *-**
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Water flowers. Talk to villagers. Find the Bell rock and fake rock. Go to Re-Tail. Go to Main Street and shop. In the evening I bug farm.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Rococo.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It's very classy and elegant, I love it ❤︎*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *You can do whatever you like. there is no set way to play the game*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *Ohmigosh nothing ;-;*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *ONE. It's so bad at the moment.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy all my dreamies, upgrade four characters houses, make my town perfect!*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Yes, because I cycle.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Not yet ;-;*
23) What's your least favorite item? *All the ?-ball tees. Ew.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *A couple hours*
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *JAMBETTE*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *No ;-;*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *I want my town to be cutesy and pretty and foresty and gorgeous and flowery *
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *It's an escape from the real world I guess*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *JAMBETTE*


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> I find this question so out of place it's hilarious.
> 
> I'll post mine in a few minutes.


Random quiz random questions random answers


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Chief, Fang, Wolfgang, Ankha, Julian, Kyle, Kid Cat, Astrid, Victoria*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Bow Wig*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? My town is pretty new so.. ._.
7) What's your town name? *Yoitsu*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Spice and Wolf*
9) Is your town complete? *No way lol*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *700k *
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My villagers*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Talk to everybody then sit there for like the whole day with the DS on lol*
14) What is your favorite set? *Alpine*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *Purdy*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *I like the projects and how the villagers seem more friendly*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *Lucha said this. "I have an item that has your name written all over it, Holo. It's a trash can!" -.-*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *3 *
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy my dreamies*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Uhh.. yep :3*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Neither lol*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Nope!*
23) What's your least favorite item? *pitfall seed*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *my ds is like never off*
25) Do you have a tan? *no*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *I've had a long hatred of Goose.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *nope!*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt island*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Will be Zen themed*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *The villagers *
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Goose, Samson and Lucha now.. Samson follows me everywhere.*


----------



## Hot (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette*? Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *A beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Zell, Stitches, Marshal, Lucky, Julian, Genji, Chief, Beau, and Ankha*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Do letters count? If not - chocolate hearts/cake*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* Isabelle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Nothing*
7) What's your town name? *Void*
8) How did you come up with this name? *It's where the unwanted disappear to*
9) Is your town complete? *I wouldn't say so*
10) How many bells do you have (ABD included)? *'Round 52 million*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *The villagers*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Buy out everything in every store*
14) What is your favorite set? *The Rococo set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *Just because of the colors*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The graphics (?)*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *Nothing*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *2/10*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Save it*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *On my cycling town I do*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *All of the items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yep*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Lucky clovers*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *1-3 Hours on and off*
25) Do you have a tan? *No*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Harry/Jambette*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *I have once*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? *Nope*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *I just like these types of games*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No*


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? - Marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? - Pocket full of bells so I can make my beautiful town.
3) Who are your favorite villagers? - Roald, Puck, Phil to name a couple.
4) What is your favorite item in the game? -Golden Axe.
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? -Lyle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? - I cannot remember.
7) What's your town name? - Mercy
8) How did you come up with this name? - Gears of War 
9) Is your town complete? - Far from it.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) - About 11,000$, spent most of it on upgrades and PWPS.
11) What is the best thing about your town? -Puck and Mira, oh and Pierce, and Jitters. And maybe the river layout.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? - Alone.
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Water plants, find the money rock, search for fossils, check the campsite, speak to a few villagers and shop.
14) What is your favorite set? -Either the Rococo or Cabin.
15) Why is it your favorite set? - The Rococo is just so elegant while the Cabin makes it feel like I'm in the middle of the forest with just my home and some fish nearby to eat.
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? - The Mayor responsibilities. 
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? - Umm...probably shoving a villager I didn't like into a pitfall.
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? - 6 right now.
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? -Upgrades to my house and PWPS.
20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes.
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? All the bells...more fun to find the items and PWPS I want.
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? - Nope.
23) What's your least favorite item? -Slingshot...only really like the Balloon hat.
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? - A couple hours.
25) Do you have a tan? - No.
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? - Bob, never had Diana.
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Rocket or Katt so far. Katt looks cool by everytime she moves in she destroys things I care about.
28) Have you achieved perfect town? A few times in previous towns.
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Hunt on the island.
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Just leave it like a natural forest. 
31) Why do you play animal crossing? To relax and have (Cute animals have nothing to do with it O:3.)
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Rocket. Seriously, stop coming into my town.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 13, 2014)

_*Fun quiz! i followed your tumblr btw. *_ B)
1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? _*Marshal.*_
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?  _*Beautiful town.*_
3) Who are your favorite villagers? _*All ten of mine.*_ 
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Ahh... idk. I guess rn it's the 7 eleven abd (comes in handy quite often) and the lovely phone.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? _*Lyle.*_
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?  _*There's been lots off funny things. my town name is butts so sometimes when the villagers say stuff about butts it's funny. *_
7) What's your town name? _*Butts*_ 
8) How did you come up with this name? _*Butts..... are cool i suppose? lmao*_
9) Is your town complete? _*Far from it.*_
10)  How many bells do you have?(ABD included) _*25 mil atm.*_
11) What is the best thing about your town? _*The lower part of my town is looking pretty rad atm. all my villagers are fantastic too.*_
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? _*Half and half. Sometimes i like playing alone, sometimes i like to play with friends.*_
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
_*1. talk to all my villagers 
     2. Go to main street, see what's in the shops.
     3. Go to katrina's shop & get my fortune told
     4. Do errands for villagers*_
14) What is your favorite set? _*Princess & lovely set *_
15) Why is it your favorite set? _*Lovely set has always been my favorite set throughout all 4 games (mostly because lots of pink) and princess set just looks down right fabulous B)*_
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? _*I'm not sure... Lots of things. The things villagers say, the pretty graphics, etc. I also love how you can do whatever you please.*_
17)  What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? _*Idk... see #6? haha*_
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? _*As of now i guess a 4. It's not finished at all.*_
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Put my great, brand new abd in my home, then spend the bells on hybrids, pwp's, all that jazz*
20) Do you Time-Travel? _*Yes. Only by hours. I only do days when it's really necessary*_ 
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? _*All... the bells.*_ 
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?_* Yep! just got katrina yesterday. my mainstreet is FINALLY complete.*_
23) What's your least favorite item? _*I honestly have no idea. i don't really dislike any items.*_
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? _*lets just say a lot.. it varies though*_
25) Do you have a tan? _*Nope. I like to keep it that way too. (pale looks best with white hair)*_
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? _*Definitely diana.*_
27) Who is your least favorite villager? _*I don't have a least favorite villager. Although, i'm not a big fan of the gorillas.*_
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yep, once. then a TT accident ruined it.* 
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? _*Hunt.*_ 
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? _*No. i just wanna make it look pretty lol*_ 
31) _*Why do you play animal crossing?*_ UM BECAUSE IT'S FUN AS HCK. 
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? _*welluh.. no*_


----------



## Ettienne (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?     *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?     *Beautiful Town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?     *Agnes, Bianca, Bones, Deli, Dora, Lionel, Pierce, Rolf, Vic, & Whitney*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?     *World Map (Sepia colored)*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?     *Resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?     *Rolf saying, "Easy, Ettienne! Deep breaths... Now, tell papa what's up."*
7) What's your town name?     *Rosewood*
8) How did you come up with this name?     *My boyfriend's original town name before he reset. I wanted something natural sounding, so I took it.*
9) Is your town complete?     *Not yet*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)     *1.5mil*
11) What is the best thing about your town?     *The nature!*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?     *Alone, or with my boyfriend.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.     *Mailbox, fossils/money rock, check stores for merchandise.*
14) What is your favorite set?     *Rococo*
15) Why is it your favorite set?     *I hated it at first.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?     *When paths stick over the edge of my cliff...*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL?     *I won the Fishing Tourney. Then forgot to save and just hit power. I flipped it back on and caught the biggest fish still, with only five minutes left in the Tourney.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?     *8*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?     *Pay off my house, then my PWPs, then hoard for furniture.*
20) Do you Time-Travel?     *Not if I can help it. Only if I miss something, and only within the same day.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?     *Items.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?     *Not yet. Need T&T Emporium and the Fortune shop.*
23) What's your least favorite item?     *Clothes*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?     *At the least, an hour. More if I have plans.*
25) Do you have a tan?     *No, and I refuse to get one!*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?     *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?     *Peewee*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?     *Yes, for over 15 days. Golden watering can, woo!*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?     *Tours.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:     *Not really, just natural with trees, flowers, and park-like areas.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?     *My boyfriend let me play his. I was hooked. It's just too cute.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?     *Not yet... ._.*


----------



## Baumren (Apr 13, 2014)

This is why I love midnight internet boredom.

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
* I guess Marshal, but I'm not too fond of either one.*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? 
*A beautiful town, duh, that's what bells are for XD*

3) Who are your favorite villagers? 
*Knox, Victoria, Julian, Mott and Agent S C:*

4) What is your favorite item in the game? 
*Uuuhhhh.....the cloud floor I guess.... *

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *LYLE.*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? 
*I planted lemon trees everywhere, so that when villagers ask me for fruit I get to watch them happily eating their way through bare, uncooked, freshly picked sour lemons....priceless.*

7) What's your town name? 
*Girvento*

8) How did you come up with this name? 
*Combination of the italian words for "rotating" or "roaming" and "wind". *

9) Is your town complete? 
*Holy cracks no XD*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*.....right now? About 30.000.... I never save up big amouts of money, I just spend it all the time for one thing or another.*

11) What is the best thing about your town?
* Not sure. I guess I did happen to get quite a good map, despite the fact that this is my first AC game ever and thus I entered as a 100% noob without resetting for anything. Oh! And the fact that I built a big fountain in front of my house before I got any of those feared horrible house-placements from random move-ins.*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? 
*Alone, I guess...at least until I get all of my dreamies. I have so much stuff to do right now that I see social play as a waste of precious time...*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Talk to every villager I want to keep, both to keep my relations with them stable and to have them tell me if anyone's planning to move without my permission. Then always grab some coffee at Brewster's. All the rest comes afterwards.*

14) What is your favorite set? 
*Not sure. I was trying to collect all the polka dot set but right now I'm aiming for an all-white theme for my house.... so I guess it's the minimal set.* 

15) Why is it your favorite set? 
*The minimal? Because it's both good for my current plans and has always been versatile for any kind of room I didn't have any specific furniture for (like my kitchen...)*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? 
*The absolute freedom I have to dress my avatar however I want to. There are SO many cool pro-designes on the internet *o**

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL?
* Beau's letters. ALL OF THEM. He just cracks me up XD*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 
*5... it's still a massive work in progress.*

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? 
*Buy all my remaining dreamies, build a ton of public projects... then get a 2nd copy of the game since I'd have the power to instantly buy another full set of 10 dreamies just like that.*

20) Do you Time-Travel?
* Oh yeah. A lot. And I'll continue, at least 'till I have all the villagers I want.*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? 
*All the bells. I'm already struggling to find room for all the **** I have D: *

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
* I'm missing Gracie's update and The fortune-telling place... as far as I know, at least.*

23) What's your least favorite item? 
*...anything from the pink set I guess, since I hate pink...*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 
*Way too much. At least 2 hours per day, and a lot more on weekends.*

25) Do you have a tan? 
*AW HELL NO. Now that you mention it, I'd better go grab my parasol... I want to keep my porcelain skin all year round.*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? 
*Diana, but only 'cause Bob is...meh. He's just a purple cat...*

27) Who is your least favorite villager? 
*Genji.*

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
* Not yet.*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? 
*Farm for bugs and moneh. I'll only try to get medals when I see something from the exotic set I don't have.*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: 
*I wanted it to be windmills...lots of windmills everywhere...that's why I named my town that way... but I'm not sure it's even possible since it won't give the the option to build more than 1 ;___;* *The backup plan would be Lemons and lemon trees...*

31) Why do you play animal crossing? 
*I tried it out because of its good reputation, and I contunue because I love it. I like games that let you build your own world and do your own thing. I've always loved anthro animals, too.*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
* ...............that...would be a bit too cruel, even for the ones I hate... I'm not that evil XD as long as they stay away from me and my town, I'll gladly let them live peacefully (btw I know this answer sucks but still)*


....that was longer than it looked like on first glance. But it was fun, so thanks XD


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 13, 2014)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?* How is this even a question? Definitely Marshal
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?* Bells. I can make a beautiful town with them
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* Bam! Also Rowan, Frita, Genji, Cherry, Puck...
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* Jellyfish Lamp, probably
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* Lyle, I guess. I don't find any of them particularly annoying.
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* Long story to explain why it's so funny, but Coco fell into a pitfall and that's what lead to me keeping her. 
*7) What's your town name?* My main town is Karulu and my second town is Enna
*8) How did you come up with this name?* Both are names of towns from my favorite game series
*9) Is your town complete?* Not even close
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)* I think 9.1 mil in ABD and 95k or something in my pockets
*11) What is the best thing about your town?* The map is amazing and almost exactly what I wanted
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* Playing with friends is fun sometimes but usually I prefer playing alone. 
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.* Check mail, look for fossils/money rock, talk to a few villagers while doing that and make sure no one pings me to move, go to main street to take care of things there, sell stuff, talk to villagers more thoroughly
*14) What is your favorite set?* Mermaid Set
*15) Why is it your favorite set?* I love the colors and I love mermaids
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* The number of things there are to do
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL?* Isn't this almost the same as that other question? 
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?* Like 3, I just reset so there's not much there
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?* Probably just buy a few things and then save the rest. Maybe I'd do a giveaway eventually or something. 
*20) Do you Time-Travel?* Yes
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?* Bells, I can buy any items I want with bells
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* Not yet, I reset a while ago so I'm still working on that
*23) What's your least favorite item?* Do lemons count? 
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* It varies from several hours to only enough time to do my regular daily things
*25) Do you have a tan?* Nope
*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* Bob
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?* JAMBETTE She moved right in front of my house once on top of my bamboo and the path around my fountain and it took forever to get her out
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?* I did in my first town and kept it that way until I reset
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?* Hunt. I don't really like doing the island tours and only do them when I need to
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:* Not yet
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?* So I can have a bunch of cute animal friends
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?* No I'm afraid they'd come back and haunt me or something


----------



## toastia (Apr 13, 2014)

Ay, I've go to make the #17 more understandable. #6 is the funniest thign thats happened in *your* town, #17 is AC period. In can come from anybody's town.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Bells!
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Marina, Diana, Felicity, don't really have any others
4) What is your favorite item in the game? No idea, the mannequins maybe 
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Lyle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Err well my town name is chester and one of the first residents there was chester, how ironic
7) What's your town name? Chester
8) How did you come up with this name? I don't know, just a city near where I live
9) Is your town complete? Noo
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 7 million
11) What is the best thing about your town? Hybrids!
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? With friends
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Check for new hybrids, water all flowers, go to the shops, bug catching on the island in the evening
14) What is your favorite set? Gorgeous
15) Why is it your favorite set? It's the most expensive set and it just looks so classy and posh, I lovveee it
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? It's not restricting, you can make what you want of your town!
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? Err, this question really makes me rethink my gameplaying experience
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 8 Maybe? It's a perfect town so 
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Get marina! buy loaddds of hybrids + all the gold tools!
20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes, but only a day at a time
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Bells because then I could buy the items!
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? All except fortune telling
23) What's your least favorite item? Any kind of sock
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? A couple of hours
25) Do you have a tan? Noo I used to but I'm very pale in real life so i figured I might as well match up
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana
27) Who is your least favorite villager? CHESTER
28) Have you achieved perfect town? Yep 
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Hunt
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Yes, I want a town full of hybrids and nature and for it to look very rich!
31) Why do you play animal crossing? It's nice to have something you can go on where you are in charge
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Chester, he stays in my shopping area! Why will he not just leave!


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiler



*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*
Marshal
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*
Beautiful town
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* 
Teddy and Lily
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* 
Candy
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* 
Isabelle - *****, please, I can place this **** anywhere, IT'S MY TOWN
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* 
Teddy (jock) being interested in Biskit's (lazy) workout while he fell asleep standing, but ran in his sleep from chasing a donut. Oh, Teddy, you're all about the gainz, even while you're sleeping.
*7) What's your town name?*
Callaway
*8) How did you come up with this name?*
It's a golf company
*9) Is your town complete?*
Outside - maybe about 70%, inside - maybe about 50%
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*
About 100M*
11) What is the best thing about your town?*
Villager placement - it's all neat at the bottom of my town.
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*
Alone
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
I look for my villagers and help them do stuff
*14) What is your favorite set?*
Minimalist
*15) Why is it your favorite set?*
It's simple
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*
There's lots of NPCs - way more than when I played the Gamecube version 
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL?*
Uh, Teddy/Biskit thing?
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*
7
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*
Save it, like I already do
*20) Do you Time-Travel?*
I normally don't, but I did when I needed to move villagers in/out
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*
Items
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*
Not Katrina
*23) What's your least favorite item?*
Normal axe
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
An hour to a few hours
*25) Do you have a tan?*
No
*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*
Bob
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*
Truffles
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*
No
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*
Island tours
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*
A natural-feeling town
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
I like the villagers and landscaping
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*
Uh, no


----------



## Leopardfire (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal, so I could trade him for one of my dreamies *

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *A beautiful town, because what makes a beatiful town for me would be having all of my dreamies, and if I had all of my dreamies, I woudln't need a lot of bells.*

3) Who are your favorite villagers? *My top five are Gladys, Rudy, Queenie, Willow, and Phoebe.
*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Beans. *

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Probably one of the Resetti guys, but none of them really bother me.*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I haven't had any stand-out funny moments yet.*

7) What's your town name? *Celadon and Chrome*

8) How did you come up with this name? *Celadon is my favorite Pokemon town, and Chrome I found through googling for a color-themed things.*

9) Is your town complete? *No.*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Celadon - 13+ mil, Chrome - IDK*

11) What is the best thing about your town? *Celadon - Gladys <3, Chrome - Rudy <3*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone. ;.;*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Dig-up and analyze fossils, talk to villagers who are awake.*

14) What is your favorite set? *None.*

15) Why is it your favorite set? *IDK*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The villagers.*

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *I saw a screenshot from somebody's birthday celebration. Freya was saying that she wanted to put 666 candles on their cake as a joke. e.e*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *Both 2's*

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy my dreamies.*

20) Do you Time-Travel? *No.*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *All the items would be more helpful in the long-run, as long as I could store them all. If not, then bells.*

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No.*

23) What's your least favorite item? *I don't have one.*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* 1-2 hours*

25) Do you have a tan? *No.*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana is cuter, so her. I do like Bob, though.*

27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Probably Tabby or Jambette*

28) Have you achieved perfect town? *No.*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island tours are much more fun.*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Celadon doesn't, but Chrome's layout is going to be rainbow-themed.*

31) Why do you play animal crossing? *IDEK. I enjoy it and find it kinda relaxing, I guess...*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No! o.o'*


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a long one. Have fun.


Spoiler



1) I would rather have Marshal, but only under the condition that he's free. Then I can stick him in a giveaway. He doesn't deserve to be auctioned, it's like a slave trade :[

2) I'd rather have a beautiful town. An ugly town would cost more than all the bells in a pocket to make beautiful.

3) My favorite villagers? Melba and Lyman. I like koalas, see.

4) Favorite item.... ah... either bubble wand or throwing beans.

5) Most annoying? Lyle. Shut up and gimme my Happy score.

6) Not much happens in my town, not even anything funny. Besides what I can do with the dialogue, of course.

7) Town name is Stardust. And no, it's not based off of the movie.

8) I want my town to resemble sort of the remains of what was once a booming, popular town, and it gradually got old and is filled more with history and memory of the golden past it once had. The Dust of what was once the Star.

9) My town's... almost complete. I'm okay as far as villagers go, but I need some more PWPs and an Uchi to get them for me. And as of now, I have no Uchis.

10) Uhh... around 5-6 million bells. Too lazy to check.

11) Best thing about my town? I think I'm biased, but it's the nature I emphasized while building it. My main paths aren't even patterns; I use grass with borders of bushes, trees, and flowers. Screw the town rating, TREES EVERYWHERE.

12) Tough question. I think I'd rather have friends while playing. Otherwise I'd have all these special things and unorderables that I couldn't give to people.

13) Welp. I check my mailbox, dig up stuff, sell anything I might've gotten overnight, check the shops, plant any bushes I buy, plot any paths if I need to, and then I just blab with villagers and other stuff.

14) Favorite set would probably beeeee the Weeding Day set. Luckily, I got the whole thing free from someone who reset her town.

15) And it's my favorite because NATURE. Yep, I'm a hippie XD

16) What sticks out to me is the dialogue. While it is repetitive, it's funny sometimes, especially when you know what you're typing for their catchphrases and greetings.

17) Hammer-smacking fest, and all the derpfaces that ensue. Funniest thing ever.

18) If I were to rate my town? Err... 8, maybe. It's pretty, but I'm nowhere near done. And that ugly dirt patch where I house my mules... Gotta do somethin' with that.

19) If I had 100 million, I'd spend it on PWPs and nature and crap. I'd pretty much giveaway things instead of sell 'em. And when I'm done making my town awesome, I'd giveaway the rest of the monies I didn't need.

20) I time-travel sometimes, but only when I need to, for instance when new villagers move in, or to speed-plant bushes and trees in order to re-plot a path section.

21) I'd rather have all the items than all the bells. I'd not only have a full catalog and a badge on top, but I'd have whatever I could possibly want to have, and then sell the rest away so that I could have a buncha bells.

22) I do indeed have all my shops unlocked. Even Katrina's.

23) Least favorite item? Any item that is both exclusive and temporary. Waste.

24) I keep my player logged in for pretty much the whole day. I play for about a third of it.

25) I want a tan, but I'm too lazy to butt over to the island to get one.

26) Bob over Diana. Every time. I don't want no Barbies in my town, thanks.

27) Least favorite villager... uh... hm. Call me crazy, but I don't really have one.

28) I've had perfect town in the past, and got 6 Jacob's Ladders from it, but since then it's been "too many trees, ya hippie!"

29) I'd rather hunt. More specifically, I'd rather bug-catch at night. Then I'd have the money to buy someone's sea globe >:3

30) Town theme's pretty much just about nature, old-fashioned stuff, nothing real modern at all. Like a garden with people living in it.

31) I play because, simply put, I like the game. It also makes time conveniently pass by quickly, and gives me the ability to make other players of the game happy.

32) If there's a villager I'd like to stuff with nails, it's whoever decided to make a surprise move-in right in the middle of my hibiscus path, caused me to debate resetting my town, and DIDN'T MOVE FOR TWO MONTHS. MONTY.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal, jambette is just atrocious.
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Pocket full of 100 million bells
3) Who are your favorite villagers?The octopus ones 
4) What is your favorite item in the game?The beans
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Resetti
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Well, once my friend and I were glitching up onto t&t emproium and I ended up getting on to the giant hill behind the shops, and it just reminded me of the one movie where this lady is on a hill and she's twirling around
7) What's your town name? Kalos
8) How did you come up with this name?I came up with it when Pokemon x and y came out
9) Is your town complete? No, not nearly.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 14 mil
11) What is the best thing about your town? My villagers. I love them to bits <3
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? with friends
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. I walk around and talk to my villagers
14) What is your favorite set? The minimalist set
15) Why is it your favorite set? I like all the white in it
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? Everything, It's animal crossing for pete's sake
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
When my friend and I were glitching in her town And I got stuck behind the entrance to happy home academy and I said "mam, please go home. We're closed." 
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? eh 5
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Save it. 
20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?All the bells. Then I could buy all the items and still have money left over
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? no, all I need is katrina
23) What's your least favorite item? the alpine panel
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?a couple hours
25) Do you have a tan?No, but I want one
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Bob
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Jambette and diva
28) Have you achieved perfect town? Yes
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Island tours
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Kind of, the theme is a grassy, flowery town.
31) Why do you play animal crossing? Because It helps me get away from all the problems in my life.
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?Jambette. I hate her with all my heart, and I wish I could shove her big ugly sack face down a garbage disposal


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal!

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? A beautiful town

3) Who are your favorite villagers? My top five are Lucky, Ankha, Agent S, Eugene, Lolly

4) What is your favorite item in the game? BUBBLE WAND.

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Lyle for sure!

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Phoebe bought too many toilets and needed me to buy one 

7) What's your town name? Olivine

8) How did you come up with this name? Olivine was a town in the first pokemon game I've ever played (silver) and I like the name!

9) Is your town complete? No

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 30million+

11) What is the best thing about your town? ANKHA! 

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? Depends... Probably with friends!

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Talk to villagers, make sure no ones leaving (except Gwen) and modify my house!

14) What is your favorite set? SLOPPY! 

15) Why is it your favorite set? It reminds me of my own bedroom 

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The customizable house! 

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? Same as above^

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 7.5/10

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Save up for more! 

20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes, a lot xD

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? All the items assuming I could store them all!

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? Yep!

23) What's your least favorite item? Balloon clock. I have my reasons 

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? Too much xD

25) Do you have a tan? Never had one in ACNL!

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Bob because of his name! xD

27) Who is your least favorite villager? Gwen and Peaches!

28) Have you achieved perfect town? Yes  I've kept it perfect for like three months strait! 

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Island tours

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? Newp

31) Why do you play animal crossing? I find it's relaxing! 

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Yes. Gwen the penguin.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 13, 2014)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?* Marshal.  He's a dreamie!

*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of Bells?* Beautiful town. <3

*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* Marshal, Diana, Sprinkle, Cookie, Lolly, Molly, all my dreamies, and many more. c:

*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* Probably the seashell music box that you can make with Cyrus.

*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* Lyle.  Omg.

*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* I don't know really, maybe dancing with villagers.  For some reason, I find it just plain hilarious!

*7) What's your town name?* My future town's name you mean?  Hehe, Macaron.

*8) How did you come up with this name?* I just saw another user with it and I really liked the name. c:

*9) Is your town complete?* Read my signature!

*10) How many Bells do you have? (ABD included)* Same as above answer^

*11) What is the best thing about your town?* Same, once again^

*12) Would you rather play alone or with friends?* Alone until my town was complete.

*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.* Talk to villagers, get coffee, dig up fossils, visit shops, etc.

*14) What is your favorite set?* Mermaid!

*15) Why is it your favorite set?*[/B] It's rare and it looks really pretty. c:

*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* Villager conversations and the amount of freedom it has.

*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL?* I don't know really...

*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?* Read my signature please.

*19) If you had 100 million Bells, what would you do with it?*

*20) Do you Time-Travel?* No, never have and never will.

*21) Would you rather have all the Bells in the world or all the items in the world?* All the items, so then I could giveaway what I wanted for Bells.  Two in one!

*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* Never have, at least not yet.

*23) What's your least favorite item?* Wavebreaker.

*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* Way too much- usually 2 hours plus, and more on weekends.  Probably 4 hours every day at the most.

*25) Do you have a tan?* If you mean on former towns, yes.  I don't care too much for them.

*26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* Diana!  She's on my dreamie list. <3

*27) Who is your least favorite villager?* Rasher...just...get him out of here...

*28) Have you achieved perfect town?* No. :'c

*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?* Hunt, because you can sell the bugs for Bells. c:

*30) Do you have a town theme(or plan to have one)?  If so, please put:* I plan on having Macaron a sort of bakery/cute themed town, with the dreamies I actually want.  I want it to be really nature-like and I hope to win the Best Town Award for one of the TBT Fairs!

*31) Why do you play Animal Crossing?* I just love it so much.  It makes me forget about the world around me, and get lost in a world where I am truly happy all the time. <3

*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?* ...Why would someone want to do that?  Rasher looks like he already has been anyway. *Ooh burned, I'm sorry please don't kill me or jinx me;~;*

Well, that took a good 30 minutes, but it was super fun!


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal.
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Pocket full of bells. You can get even more with those bells until you have enough to create a beautiful town.
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Skye and Julian.
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Post-op patch.
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Isabelle. 
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
Fang stole Diana away from Julian, Julian sent me a bunch of love letters with a natty tee attached to one, Skye moves in and Fang is all over her, Diana and Julian slowly start to send each other presents again. Oh the drama.
7) What's your town name?
Shoji
8) How did you come up with this name?
Name of my hometown
9) Is your town complete?
Nope. Is anybody's town ever really complete?
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
Currently around 400k.
11) What is the best thing about your town?
There's a lot, but I'm aiming towards the area around my house.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Play with friends but none of my friends have it.
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Water all my flowers with my second character
Dig up all the fossils
Check the stores
14) What is your favorite set?
Japanese-style set
15) Why is it your favorite set?
Because.
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Everything, really. It's like the sims but tailored to you!
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
what? omg
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
6. I'm more than halfway done with it, but just starting to customize it to my heart's content.
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
PWPs! Catalog DLC from Japan! 
20) Do you Time-Travel?
Retired. c:
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
All the items. You can have countless bells, but there are lots of them, aren't there?
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
YEP
23) What's your least favorite item?
Mouth of truth. (more like my favorite but i love it because i hate it)
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
Uhh 3-5 hours? Not too much, I take many breaks in between.
25) Do you have a tan?
I'm half, but even I have to have ivory skin care. 
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
UHH thats hard I have both but DIANER
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
CANBERRA (shirohibiki pls)
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
YE
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
island tours! they're fun
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
It's just my theme, honestly. It's a mix of zen, kawaii/pastel, and tropical. Frankly, I'm proud of it and I feel like it's very original u//u
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
why NOT
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
C A BN BAREEA


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Pocket full of bells*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Flurry, Freya, Kabuki*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Golden rod *
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *When I managed to get everyone in town to dance during new years*
7) What's your town name? *Windset*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Choose my fav natural element, and add a town's suffix*
9) Is your town complete? *I want to get rid of Moe*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *about 1mil (spent the other mil on Freya)*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My home*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *With friends if I can*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Talk to villagers to find out who wants to move*
14) What is your favorite set? *Sloppy*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *Because it's rare and easy to customize*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The customization*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *When me and my friend discovered the out of bounds glitch*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Pay off my house*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Only when I'm in the past trying to catch up*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells to buy the items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yes*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Anything Kiddie*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Not sure*
25) Do you have a tan? *No*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Barold (of all time)*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Not yet...*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Tours if I have friends with me*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *It's kinda pink*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Because it's relaxing*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *I don't care about nails*


----------



## irisubunny (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? 
*marshal for them booty bucks*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? 
*beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? 
*zell, eloise, buck, savannah, flurry etc etc etc*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? 
*majora's mask*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? 
*nothing interesting/funny ever happens*
7) What's your town name? 
*Aurora*
8) How did you come up with this name? 
*tons of ramen noodles and industrial plotting*
9) Is your town complete? 
*not even close*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 
*600k? or more? that's broke to me- hell 600k feels like 6k to me*
11) What is the best thing about your town?
*nothing, i don't try at all*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? 
*friendss so i don't feel lonely *
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. 
*check zell, check campsite, check nook store, turn off game*
14) What is your favorite set? 
*gorgeous*
15) Why is it your favorite set? 
*because it's gorgeous*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? 
*the graphics*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? 
*can't thing of any, nothing really hahahahahahha fun happens because my town is lame*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 
*3, items are laying everywhere idek where the 3 points came from*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? 
*brag/close tom nook's store down*
20) Do you Time-Travel? 
*yeeeep*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? 
*all bells*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? 
*used to (even that dang flabbed katrina's), but restarted town and now i don't*
23) What's your least favorite item? 
*forgot what it's called, but when you interact with it it makes the most ear wrenching ringing noise and the closer you are to it the louder the noise gets it's just awful*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 
*back then, everyday, but now maybe about once every two weeks?*
25) Do you have a tan? 
*nope*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose? 
*diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? 
*beardo*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? 
*in my last town which i again restarted*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? 
*hunt on the island*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: 
*i'm about to turn my town horror themed*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? 
*because i get bored a lot*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? 
*well that's quite the question against cute fluffy talking animals*

well that was fun


----------



## purple Satori (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *neither , don't know anything about them*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *beautiful town, you can't buy happiness*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Peaches, Felicity, Roscoe, Bud, Freya, Beau, Coco, Agnes, Cherry and Alice*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?*lovely doll*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I delivered a gift to Peaches and it was the outfit she was wearing (Lite Polka Shirt). She then changed into it and asked how she looked*
7) What's your town name? *Orchid*
8) How did you come up with this name? *wanted something purple as the town name*
9) Is your town complete? [* is a town ever truly complete?*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Satori has 1,023,540  Bianca has 1,351,525 so 2,375,065 in total*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *plenty of benches and other good public works projects*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *I like playing alone I get to go at my own pace that way*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *talk to Peaches and Coco to find out who's trying to move out, water the plants, then play with Felicity and Beau*
14) What is your favorite set? *the lovely set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *it's pink and looks nice*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *how nice all the villagers are*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *setting up a pitfall with Bianca that was right under Satori's feet during the ceremony for a public works project,*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *5.3*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *buy a villager once I get Sally to move out*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *No, my 3ds clock stays the same 365 days a year*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *neither*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No*
23) What's your least favorite item? *the gyroids, they kinda creep me out. Besides the ones in club LOL there are no gyroids in my town*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *over 3 hours*
25) Do you have a tan? *No, I got one late in December from the island however it won't happen again*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana, my brother has Bob and I don't want to copy him*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Prince*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes, though I'm not sure how*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *tours are for medals, hunting is for bells so it depends on what you need*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*No*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *got it has a cristmas git and I can't stop playing, it's so much fun*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*Not a villager though there is someone:Gracie, do not like Gracie at all*

that was fun, thanks


----------



## Chibiusa (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? - *Marshal. Who int their right mind would want that horror?*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? - *Beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? - *Merengue, Marina, Flurry, Francine, Chrissy, Ankha, and Beau.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? - *The clam shell music box is pretty sweet.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? - *I cannot stand how Lyle talks. *
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? - *Whitney moving directly onto my path in the worst possible part of town was pretty hilariously painful.*
7) What's your town name? - *Flores. Means flowers in Spanish.*
8) How did you come up with this name? - *I thought it was pretty.*
9) Is your town complete? - *Not nearly.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) - *Under a million--I think around 700k.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? - *I don't think anything right now, really.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? - *It depends. I get more done when I'm alone but tours are more fun with friends.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. - *Take out my shovel, hunt for fossils, hunt for the money rock, hunt for the gem rock, talk to everyone (except those that I'm ignoring in hopes of them leaving), check the Main Street shops, get the fossils checked & donated, sell everything I found to Re-Tail, check the beach if I remember to, and head off to the island.*
14) What is your favorite set? - *Mermaid.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? - *It's so beautiful and creative. I love things of the sea & pastels, so that set is a dream come true.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? - *Can't really think of anything at the moment, but I guess I'd say how open everything is & you can basically do whatever you want.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? - *Wasn't this already asked?*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? - *Eh. I'm pretty hard on myself and my town is not even close to how I want it to look, so a solid 4.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? - *Buy all the sets I wanted, buy my dream villagers, and expand all my extra character's houses. With my leftover money I'd just host giveaways, probably. I mean, what else do you do with bells?*
20) Do you Time-Travel? - *Every day.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? - *Items = full catalog, so items! I could always sell them off for bells, too.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? - *Yeah, except for Katrina's. *
23) What's your least favorite item? - *I don't think I have one.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? - *Anywhere from around 1-5 hours.*
25) Do you have a tan? - *Nope. *
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? - *Diana. I had Bob and kicked him out. Now he haunts me on Main Street.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? - *Harry is pretty horrendous looking. I also think that every single gorilla/chicken/hippo/cow is ugly.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? - *Not yet.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? - *Hunt because I need the bells. However, I do like doing tours with others here and there for medals I don't need.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: - *I just plan on covering every square inch of my town in flowers a la the town name. Other than that, nothing really. *
31) Why do you play animal crossing? - *It's hella fun and relaxing.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? - *Right now, no. It was Becky until she finally left, though.*


----------



## lazuli (Apr 13, 2014)

*


Spoiler



1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? wwell i already havve marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? wwhy not both
3) Who are your favorite villagers? wwhitney and marshal
4) What is your favorite item in the game? ice cream
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? lyle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? carmen laughed at wwhitney's wrapping abilities
7) What's your town name? seattle
8) How did you come up with this name? coffee
9) Is your town complete? nah
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 300,000-400,000
11) What is the best thing about your town? my house
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? friends
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. check mail, go see if flowwers are dyin, talk to vvillagers, check main street, go around lookin for fossils/pwp trick/island
14) What is your favorite set? not sure
15) Why is it your favorite set? wwhat
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? jambettes lips
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? i fell off a stump into a hole
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 6
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? stalk market
20) Do you Time-Travel? yes
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? all the bells equals all the items
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? not katrinas, i havve t.i.y.
23) What's your least favorite item? sloppy series
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 2-3 hours
25) Do you have a tan? nope
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? diana
27) Who is your least favorite villager? the ugly ones
28) Have you achieved perfect town? no
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? huntin
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: home-y country 
31) Why do you play animal crossing? because its fun and cute
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? thats a bit vviolent


*


----------



## MayorAlex (Apr 13, 2014)

I posted this on tumblr, and I wanted to post it here. It's just a little short thing  I want to see your responses! I'll post mine in a spoiler in a bit.


1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal, although I'm not a fan of either.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town!  It's much harder to achieve!*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? * Any horse or bear cub villagers.  Also Tabby. *
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Abd!  It's so useful!
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?  ADR shrunk should be an option. ><
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? * Lots of things, all pretty funny *
7) What's your town name? DuskVale
8) How did you come up with this name? I'm a fan of the Welcome to Nightvale Podcasts, but Nightvale wouldn't fit and Nitevale looked silly to me.
9) Is your town complete? *Nope! *
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *atm only about 300k*
11) What is the best thing about your town? * The Blue and purple color scheme! *
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? * Alone, or with my brother. *
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *1. Check mail 2.Check Shops 3. Talk to villagers, run errands. 4. Garden 5. Go to the island to make some money. *
14) What is your favorite set? *Green set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It has a lot of items, and I like the color green*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *cuteness!* 
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*3 or 4, it's a Wip!*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *pay off my houses, buy my dreamies, and maybe host a giveaway!*
20) Do you Time-Travel?*yep!*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *bells!*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *nope..*
23) What's your least favorite item? *The mouth of truth! It's so scary!*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *2 to 3 hours*
25) Do you have a tan?
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*Bob*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *ROCKET*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*yep*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Bug hunt!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Sleepy, nighttime theme!*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *because I have since the GameCube version, now I'm addicted!*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*Never!*

My answers


----------



## yakusokuu (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*Bells, I can use those bells to put towards pwps and whatnoot to make my town beautiful*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?*I have a lot lol, I'd say the bunny, deer, and koala villagers lol*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?*I really like food items*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*LYLE*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*I always notice my villagers have me run errands like giving another villager a gift when that villager would literally be right behind them haha.*
7) What's your town name?*New Bark*
8) How did you come up with this name?*I'm a really big fan of Johto region of pokemon and New Bark is the town the trainer starts out in*
9) Is your town complete?*NOOOOOO lol*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*literally like 400k, spending problems lol*
11) What is the best thing about your town?*Everything is very "natural" so a lot of stone paths and whatnot idk*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*alone.. sometimes*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*mail, police station for visitors, and main street if opened*
14) What is your favorite set?*minimalist*
15) Why is it your favorite set?*It 's simple and looks really nice with plants*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*idk ???*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*see above*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*like a 7, still a work in progress*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*save up but use some for my town*
20) Do you Time-Travel?*yeah*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*bells lol I can use that to buy all the items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*except for fortune teller shop*
23) What's your least favorite item?*idk but I really don't like how the astro set looks*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*few hours like 2*
25) Do you have a tan?*nope*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?*not a fan of apes, hans especially*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*hunt*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*modern but natural like lotsa plants, stony paths, etc*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?*cause its fun and ive been playing since the game cube version*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*no*


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Maple, tom, phoebe, erik, merengue, rosie, lolly, marshal*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *throwing beans*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *is this a question? Resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *when julian pushed marina into a pitfall*
7) What's your town name? *azalia*
8) How did you come up with this name? *random. I was gonna pick fantasia at first.*
9) Is your town complete? *is my life every complete? no.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *im poor. 4.6 million*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *its got a big booty.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *play with friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *spam "a" when isabelle is saying hi.*
14) What is your favorite set? *princess*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *its pretty and theres a bird cage.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *the graphics*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL *when i walk in on marina, and shes sitting on a toilet.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *haha -7 jk jk i'd rate it a 7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *abd it and get an abd*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *in my cycling town yes*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *bells can buy items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *yep*
23) What's your least favorite item? *incense burner*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *30 min on weekdays 2 hours on weekends*
25) Do you have a tan?* its spring so no.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *DIANA DUHH*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Harry and Al*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*6 monthes ago*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Kawaii*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *'cuz. it's animal crossing*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Yes, Harry and Al*


----------



## Liseli (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful Town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Poppy, Molly, Lolly, Marina, Zucker, Carmen*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Princess Set*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I gave an elephant slide to Tia*
7) What's your town name? *Starlite*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Starlight -> Starlite*
9) Is your town complete? *Almost. I just need Poppy.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *6m*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *It's overrun by flowers*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *I talk to everyone*
14) What is your favorite set? *Princess Set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I feel like a princess.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The fact that Gladys likes playing Animal Crossing*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *When Savannah says that my bathroom with a bunch of toilets looks "Liseli-styled".*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *8*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy a lot of my dreamies*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Sometimes*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells to buy all of the items in the world*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No*
23) What's your least favorite item? *idk*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *everyday*
25) Do you have a tan?*No*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Pietro and Rocket. Oh my god.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *No.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island Tours.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Nope*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *I'm bored. And it keeps me from not being angry at the world where we live in.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Pietro and Rocket*


----------



## olivetree123 (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Do you have an hour or two because -*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Balloons and other little streetpass items.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Resetti.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *My game glitched out for a half a second and one of my villagers is just standing in place walking. Moonwalk ~*
7) What's your town name? *Arden.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Randomly popped into my head and I liked it. ^^;*
9) Is your town complete? *I just restarted - heeeck no. I've never been close in any of my towns.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Somewhere around 8 million - house payments are draining my cash. ;-;*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *For now, probably the fact that it's still a blank canvas that I can do anything with!*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check mail, check stores, sell stuff, errands, water hybrids, maybe landscape if I feel up to it.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Weeding.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I love the outdoors but hate going outdoors so I made my furniture look like the outdoors.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *UUUUH I dunno?? Design??*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *I think I just answered this before -*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *A 1 atm hahah*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Bathe in it*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *For the time being, yes.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No ;-;*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Not sure.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *too much*
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *WART JR WART JR WART JR*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *In the past, yes.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt. It's much calmer.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Maybe pastel zen or something idk*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *why DON'T i play animal crossing though*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *wow abrupt violence but WART JR*


----------



## Brendino (Apr 13, 2014)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*
I don't really like frogs, so Marshal, I guess.

*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*
I hate taking too much time to upkeep my town, so I'd take that over bells.

*3) Who are your favorite villagers?*
Assuming current ones only, Maple, Pashmina, and Ruby.

*4) What is your favorite item in the game?*
Don't have one :/

*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*
BANG.

*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*
Probably Maple giving me her mama bear and maple bonsai in the same day.

*7) What's your town name?*
Rideaux.

*8) How did you come up with this name?*
I had to restart my town, so I wanted something similar to 'redo.' I also thought of the Rideau Canal that runs through Ottawa, and came up with Rideaux.

*9) Is your town complete?*
I'm still waiting for 10 solid villagers before I finish pathways, etc. in my town, so no, not quite.

*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*
A little over 2 million bells, I think.

*11) What is the best thing about your town?*
I love that all of the villagers live in the south part of the town, so I can keep all of the PWPs to the north by the town hall, train station, Retail, etc.

*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*
I like both, but it's easier to get things done on my own.

*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
Check mail (if any), check the campsite, search for fossils...

*14) What is your favorite set?*
Modern wood series.

*15) Why is it your favorite set?*
I love the simple customization you can give to it, and it makes my bedroom really nice.

*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*
It's such a fun and simple game that you can pick up and play any time.

*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*
See #6.

*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*
7? Like I said, I haven't finished it, but it has great potential.

*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*
Probably keep it in the ABD. I rarely spend any of my bells.

*20) Do you Time-Travel?*
Nope.

*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*
All the bells could buy me all of the items + other things; all of the items couldn't do that.

*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*
I've got all the shops fully upgraded, but don't have the fortune teller shop (I just don't care to get it).

*23) What's your least favorite item?*
See #4.

*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
About 15-20 minutes a day.

*25) Do you have a tan?*
I did in summer, but not right now.

*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*
I've always thought Bob was overrated, so Diana I guess.

*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*
Harry.

*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*
Sure have!

*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*
I like to do a bit of both, though I haven't been to the island in months.

*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*
I'm way too lazy to make a theme for my town.

*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
Simplicity. It's not a content heavy game, but every time you turn it on, there's always something to do or see.

*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*
Harry. Hopefully they're sharp nails.


----------



## Rozart (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Is this a trick question? Marshal. *
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? * Maple & Beau.  *_(I'm also starting to warm up to Julian a lot. Which is bad. He was never meant to be a permanent villager and now I need to rethink who I need to kick out because I need a space for Fang/Diana. Ughh. /AC problems) _
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Uh. I like the glow wands. The ribbons and the cake dress are really cute too.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle. I like Resetti, man. And they toned him down a lot in New Leaf. I'd like to think that he's gotten too old for all this crap and he just has no energy to keep yelling at lil kids anymore.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Phoebe giving Marshal the sass. *


Spoiler



















7) What's your town name? *Louvette.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *I've been using this name since the AC on the DS. I think my younger self just wanted something that sounded French. Apparently 'louvette' has something to do with wolves I think. (All the more reason to own Fang. /destiny)*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *9 million. *
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My villagers, my house and my hybrids? Probably my villagers actually. *
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Right now-- alone. I'm landscaping my town and laying down paths/deciding where to plant my trees doesn't make for very fun company. *
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. 

*(1) Check mail (and maybe change my outfit)
(2.1) Go to Retail to sell junk from mail + assessed fossils from yesterday night. (2.2.) Go to main street to get fertilizers/shrubs 
(3) Gardening time: i.e. check on my pink lilies, purple roses and white violets. Use them to line my paths. (3.2)Talk to villagers (3.3) While talking to villagers-- look for fossils/gyroids.
(4) Go to museum to assess those fossils. *

14) What is your favorite set? *Princess or (minimalist + white ranch).*
15) Why is it your favorite set? * They're pretty. And I like pretty things. Also the minimalist furniture reminds me of Apple's design aesthetics. /isn't even a big Apple fan but I do like the look of their things*.
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The customization aspect is incredible in this game. Absolutely love it.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Err. My friend once jokingly chased me around her town with an axe because I accidentally ran over her pink roses.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7/10. Blah.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Upgrade all my houses. Try out as many PWPs as I can to see if I really like the look of it.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *all day err day.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells. I don't have space for all those items*.
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *KATRINNNAAAA.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Off the top of my head-- the barbecue bed. *
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *I try to pop in everyday to check on my villagers but I don't do that all that much now. I have a really important project/final essay that I have to get done.* 
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Ugh, tough. Bob. Only because I've never had Diana. *
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Any of the gorillas probably.* 
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Something which looks Paris-esque. They don't have an Eiffel Tower but they do have the Tokyo Tower PWP. I'm still trying to find a good spot in my town for it.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *I'm a sucker for any game with intensive customization capabilities. *
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No.*


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *BELLS*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *All the villagers I have*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Balloons*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle. This guy can talk. BOOM*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Apple getting mad at Marshal for spilling rice milk all over her shirt.*
7) What's your town name? *Asgard*
8) How did you come up with this name? *IT'S THE HOME OF THOR AND LOKI! DUH!*
9) Is your town complete? *NOPE! Need more pwps!*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Around 6mill*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *Paths! I will never ever get rid of them.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *BOTH*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Dig up fossils and bamboo, check plaza, talk to villagers, sell, shop, sell*
14) What is your favorite set? *Princess set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *Because it's beautiful!*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *How deep are my pockets?*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Fell into a pitfall twice. in a row.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7?*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *PWPS! Mayor art! ITEMS!*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Only on my cycling town*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *BELLS*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yes, except for the Katrina*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Toilet. just why?*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *6-10mins*
25) Do you have a tan? *Noooo*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana, She is beautiful!*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Katt*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yussss*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *NOPE!*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Because it is fun and I need to escape from reality*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Pietro. Creepy as hell. Took awhile to get him out of my town*


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 13, 2014)

lol at Diva D;



Spoiler: My answers



1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? -- Marshal. Jambette's lips are too full for me.
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? -- Beautiful Town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? -- All my dreamies, huhuhuhu
4) What is your favorite item in the game? -- Matcha soft-serve or soft-serve lamp
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? -- Lyle, talks too much.
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? -- Showing someone to a villager and they fell into a pitfall. 
7) What's your town name? --  Tranquil!
8) How did you come up with this name? --  A MMORPG game I played has a town named Tranquil. It was my favourite town.
9) Is your town complete? -- No.. far from Q_Q the procrastination~
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) -- 40m at the moment ;;
11) What is the best thing about your town? -- Me. Jk lol~ probably my playground/plaza area. I'm happy about those.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? -- Mostly alone! Sometimes w/ people it's fun too!
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. -- Clean up my inventory T^T
14) What is your favorite set? -- Sweets Set
15) Why is it your favorite set? --  cos, sweets and food
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? -- Awkward furniture positioning
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? -- Watching my friend go into the train tracks o__o
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? -- 7 atm
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? -- Pay to catalogue things or buy and massive giveaway!
20) Do you Time-Travel? -- Always.
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? --  All the bells, at least it can fit into my ABD I think
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? --  nope, need Katrina
23) What's your least favorite item? -- Idk actually
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? --  too much
25) Do you have a tan? --  no it looks weird to me
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? --  BOB
27) Who is your least favorite villager? -- Jambette
28) Have you achieved perfect town? -- noooo q.q
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? -- tours with friends  , alone is hunt~
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: --  not really .. just floral pretty~? originally wanted all pink, white, purple (pastel colours rly) but thought i'd incorporate diff. hybrids and flowers too T^T. Idk it changes everyday
31) Why do you play animal crossing? --  cos I love it. Alternate world ^^
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? -- Ribbot, so he can have more nails in him


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Probably Marshal just cause he's a dreamie of so many people. I'd love to do a giveaway if I got him.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town!*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Rosie, Kid Cat, and Julian*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Throwing Beans*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *So many things.. One was when Avery told me to use a suit of armor as pajamas!*
7) What's your town name? *Town*
8) How did you come up with this name? *That's all I could come up with in WW, and it's stuck ever since.*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Around 28 million.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *Hmm.. One of my favorites is my Alabama state flag made from pansies.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *I guess alone. I don't do much online.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *I talk to all my villagers, check my campsite, and check my stores.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Gorgeous, of course. *
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It's so elegant and regal.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *How can you mail a table made from logs, fit it in my mailbox, then put it in my pockets?*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *So many options...*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Put it in the ABD so I could the the in-home ABD, then probably do a giveaway.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Yep*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yes*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Theremin (I think that's how you spell it. The annoying thing that makes a high pitched noise.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? **cough* I guess near 4-5 hours... *cough**
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana. She was a starter and I miss her a bit.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Scoot. Not that he's not cool, he was a random move in and it took FOREVER to get rid of him.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Nope! Just a bunch of stuff I wanted to do with my town!*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *It's fun, calm and relaxing.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Nah, not really. *

Thanks for this! It was so much fun to do!


----------



## mellahugbear (Apr 13, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? --doesn't matter
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?---beautiful town
3) Who are your favorite villagers?-cobb,keaton,puck,zell,deride 
4) What is your favorite item in the game?--hard to choose ..a gyoid figure
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?-resetti..ive only delta with him once
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?---idk
7) What's your town name?-pinky
8) How did you come up with this name?-i like pink
9) Is your town complete?-no..what does that mean? does that mean "perfect status"?
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)about 4 mil
11) What is the best thing about your town?-the villagers
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?-play alone
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.-check for fossils, money rocks,gather fruit(if any )
14) What is your favorite set?-nintedo and mermaid collection
i stopped short cause i got tired


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beatiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Midge, Kabuki, Chadder, Zucker, and Phoebe*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Sea anemone bed*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *This happened in CF, but whatever. So, I start up the game, and I see someone new moved in. It's Mint. I go to Blaire's house, and she's sick. She said that she must have gotten food poisoning from her mint tea. Mint is trying to kill her. From then on, I hated Mint because she tried to kill one of my besties.*
7) What's your town name? *Diverne*
8) How did you come up with this name? *When I was younger, I created a fake Pokemon reason and called it Diverne.*
9) Is your town complete? *Not even close, and it never will be. I'm always changing villagers.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Only about 6 mil.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My alternate character Pat's house and appearance. He's dressed as a bear, and his house has foresty items, like the bug series and mush series.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Play alone.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check mail, Dig up fossils, hit gem rock, hit money rock, sell items, sometimes harvest bamboo, sell bamboo, buy anything I don't have in catalog from Main Street, get fossils identified, go to HHA Showcase and order items I don't have in catalog, sell fossils and excess items*
14) What is your favorite set? *Fish set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I have always loved marine life, and the set is really cute.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The huge variety in villagers.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Same as 6, I guess. *
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *5.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy unorderable items, landscape*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Only to get a villager in boxes*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *All except Katrina's*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Fedora chair*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Usually about 45-90 minutes*
25) Do you have a tan? *No*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Tank*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *No, unfortunately*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *It's really relaxing most of the time, and it gives me another thing to obsess over.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Not in the games anymore, but Cashmere*

That was fun!


----------



## kite (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal. I don't really like frog characters.

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
A beautiful town. I like decorating.

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
I like all of my villagers.

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
The toy hammer.

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Resetti.

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
Mira was teaching Beau to be scary by making intimidating faces, but he got scared and kept crying instead.

7) What's your town name?
Pallet.

8) How did you come up with this name?
Pokemon - Pallet Town

9) Is your town complete?
No, I'm always working on it.

10) How many bells do you have?
2 mil. I don't play the stalk market much.

11) What is the best thing about your town?
My villagers, probably.

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
I play alone most of the time.

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Talk to villagers, do errands, check the stores, decorate.

14) What is your favorite set?
none.

15) Why is it your favorite set?
n/a

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Enjoying the game with other people, interactions.

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL?
Kapp'n farted and blamed it on another player. He also sung about dad jokes.

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
6

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
I'd buy things I wanted from other players.

20) Do you Time-Travel?
Not anymore.

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
All the items.

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Yep.

23) What's your least favorite item?
Coffee/Espresso maker

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
An hour. Or more, depending on my mood.

25) Do you have a tan?
No.

26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
I already have Diana.

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
none

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Once, then never again lol

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Hunt.

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
No. Just nature.

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
Because I hate it, why else would I play?

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
No.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 14, 2014)

I posted this on tumblr, and I wanted to post it here. It's just a little short thing  I want to see your responses! I'll post mine in a spoiler in a bit.


1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *neither....... Who the hell is jambette? And marshal is way overrated xD*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?*kyle and only Kyle*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?*turkey*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*LYLE.. BANG BOOM BADDA BING*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*nothing. My town sux*
7) What's your town name?*tropima*
8) How did you come up with this name?*no idea...*
9) Is your town complete?*nooooo*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*50m+*
11) What is the best thing about your town?*nothing. I have a horrible map layout. I want to stab my ds*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*ehhhh...... Mostly alone. I find if you come to depend on your friends too much they eventually quit because the game is boring to them, so I just play alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*check who wants to leave my town*
14) What is your favorite set?*sweets*
15) Why is it your favorite set?*because it has a ho-ho couch... Duh*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*trade system*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*kyle sending me on two wild goose chases to find the same character and each time they were in the shops, so I couldn't give them anything and had to TT around. Not really funny,......more annoying lol *
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*6*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*i did have that many once..... I bought hybrids*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *does a fat kid love cake?.... Lollll*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*nooo... I don't care about Katrina lol*
23) What's your least favorite item?*golden net.... Seriously what's the purpose lol*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*6-7 hrs*
25) Do you have a tan?*nooo*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*who's bob?.... I guess Diana?*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?*so far, I am going to say pate*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*LOLLLL*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *tours... BELLS BABEH*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *flower town, no trees xD*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?*because I am a bored housewife *
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *vesta, this damn thing won't leave my town*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 14, 2014)

WILL EDIT LATER

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
7) What's your town name?
8) How did you come up with this name?
9) Is your town complete?
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
11) What is the best thing about your town?
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
14) What is your favorite set?
15) Why is it your favorite set?
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
20) Do you Time-Travel?
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
23) What's your least favorite item?
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
25) Do you have a tan?
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?


----------



## kasane (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Eh, I have Marshal 

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful town, I don't want mah hybrids to die TT^TT

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Merengue, Genji and Francine~ <3

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Soft serve lamp

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Hmm...
Resetti because he will ramble on and on about resetting, but then again Lyle with his boring explanation

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
There's a lot of funny moments, but the funniest one would be when Zucker was in my house commenting that it was my 'lady cave'

7) What's your town name?
Deathrow

8) How did you come up with this name?
...o_o Firet thing I thought of
9) Is your town complete?
Nope, WIP QAQ Gotta unlock QR machine on third character for paths~

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
Around 63,000,000 at the moment

11) What is the best thing about your town?
Where my Re-Tail and Town Plaza is

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Alone. I'll play with friends if they are trustworthy, but then again all we'd do would be island games and hanging around town

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
1. Check mail
2. Go around the whole town and talk with villagers/see if they ping
3. Dig up fossils and shake fruit trees
4. Museum and Main St
5. Re-Tail
And then I do whatever I feel like

14) What is your favorite set?
Sweets series

15) Why is it your favorite set?
I LUV SWEETS

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
It's calm relaxing mood c:

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
When Pietro gave me a toilet

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
7/10

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
First of all, get the badge 
Then pay off for all of the loans
Get back Chrissy
And give the rest away

20) Do you Time-Travel?
I used to, so I could go to April when it was still February. Now I don't because I got turnips D:

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
Items! That way I could get the badge

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Yes

23) What's your least favorite item?
I don't have a least favourite :/

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
1-2 hours in the weekdays, 3-5 hours in the weekends, and 3-7 hours in the holidays XD

25) Do you have a tan?
Nope

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Diana

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Rocco

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
I used to, but then I gave up trying to keep it a perfect town

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Island tours, gimme the medals

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
If I had a second copy, I would make it a horror themed one!

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
It's a really fun and relaxing game, where there is no serious mood. 
Helps me pass time and each day has infinite possibilities

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
Aw, I'm not that cruel...
But Friga. GET OUT OF MY TOWN


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Jambette*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Bells*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Ribbot, Lolly,Mira*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Balloons*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Nothing*
7) What's your town name? *Sydney/Noblesse*
8) How did you come up with this name? *I used to live in Sydney , and Noblesse is the name of a webtoon.*
9) Is your town complete? *Hell no.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Roughly 130mil*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My mayor*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check my mailbox or go shopping*
14) What is your favorite set? *Sweets*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I love food*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The seasons *
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Nothing*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *1*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Keep it.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Of course*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *All the bells *
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Everything except for Katrina.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Maybe the blue furniture. I don't really know *
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Changes a lot depending if I have school or not. If I am busy with school I don't go on ACNL at all. *
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob, Diana has narrow and sly eyes*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?*Pinky*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? _Yep_
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island tours for medals*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Not yet.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *I can do whatever I want.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Not at the moment, maybe Pinky*


----------



## doe (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *marshal, i already have him*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *fauna whitney and kid cat*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *beans*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *kid cat asked to move*
7) What's your town name? *hanahata*
8) How did you come up with this name? *i honestly dont remember or remember what it means*
9) Is your town complete? *no*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *ummm like 1 million something rn x_x*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *Everything*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *play w friends but my wifi suuucks*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *walk all over my town and check / talk to all of my villagers and for a campsite*
14) What is your favorite set? *princess*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *its cute*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *ummm how much time and effort i am able to invest into a game*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Kid cat asked to move*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *9*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *buy every set i want and finish upgrading my house*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *nonstop*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *bells*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *all except the fortune telling shop*
23) What's your least favorite item? *i dont know honestly*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *a few hours*
25) Do you have a tan? *no*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *broffina*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *i bug and shark hunt*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *not really, but everything is fairy tale themed as far as pwps go if that counts*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Why not*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *broffina*


----------



## Punchies (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful Town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *All the villagers in my sig . *
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *The throwing beans lol*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Playing the April Fool's Day event*
7) What's your town name? *Ylisse*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Fire Emblem reference*
9) Is your town complete? *Not yet, but it's getting there.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *500,000*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *The VILLAGERS! You'll never get bored talking to them *
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *See if I have some new hybrids lol, and talk to my villagers.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Sleek*
15) Why is it your favorite set?* I like the color of the set.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The cuteness of my villagers <3*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *The conversions I had with my friends .*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *8*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *PWP's and Shopping SPREE!!*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Nope.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *All the BELLS!*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yes*
23) What's your least favorite item? *I know this is not an item, but I hate this so much that I consider it an item....SEA BASS.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *1-2 hrs a day*
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Al*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island tours.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *It's mixed, lol*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *I play it for the villagers, for me, & my friends.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Al...but I wouldn't go that far*


----------



## noiz (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *even though he's wayy overrated, marshal.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *a beautiful town!!*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *my main four are marcel, roscoe, bob and tangy*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *oh my god;; ummm, i really like the newspaper hat*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *resetti omfg*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *i got truffles*
7) What's your town name? *bread*
8) How did you come up with this name? *it was based off my old tumblr url, breadcrossing*
9) Is your town complete? *n OOO O Ooo not even close*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *i cant really check rn, but over 20 million???*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *the long ass river*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *play w friends yess*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *well i just check retail and main street nothin special*
14) What is your favorite set? *ohh its so hard to choose just one, so the princess, sloppy and rococo sets *
15) Why is it your favorite set? *the princess and rococo ones bc they're super pretty and then the sloppy bc i can relate to it on so many levels*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *thERE'S SO MUCH CUSTOMIZATION ITS GREAT*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *when i voided truffles she moved into my friends town uninvited and ruined her hybrid flower garden (very funny for me- nooottt so much for her)*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *0 because it's empty as heck*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *buy all the unorderables*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *yess*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *all the items in the world because unorderables yeSSS*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *p much*
23) What's your least favorite item? *common bed omfg*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *i never stop playing acnl*
25) Do you have a tan?*nop unu;;*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *boB BOB BOBB!!!!*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *PONCHO OH MY GOD I HATE HM SO MUCHC;*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *noooooop*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *neither when im alone but both when im with friends??*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *im going for a cute theme i guess*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?*bc its the cutesT GA ME EVER*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? _*PONCHO.*_


----------



## jolokia (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
_Don't care. I'm sure they're both lovely people when you get to kow them._

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
_Beautiful town. That's what you're supposed to spend the bells *on*..._

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
_Everyone who lives in my town._

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
_I'm pretty fond of the lab chair/lab bench and mad science set in general, but I really couldn't pick a favorite._

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
_Never met the Resettis; out of Lyle and Isabelle I'd say Lyle, because Isabelle has never annoyed me at all! Lyle just never shuts up..._

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
_Nothing funny happens in my town, except for all those times someone falls into a pitfall I totally didn't plant because I'd never do something mean like that._

7) What's your town name?
_Hollow_

8) How did you come up with this name?
_Unoriginal/10_

9) Is your town complete?
_Never complete. There's always something to fix because of people moving in and out, plus I've still got areas I haven't decided what to do with._

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
_About 26mil I think._

11) What is the best thing about your town?
_My park area, full of black and orange lilies, with a flower clock, bench and lamp post :3 I like sitting there at 1am and enjoying the music_

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
_;_; I have no friends. I think everyone on my list has stopped playing now..._

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
_Check hybrid pairs on beach, pick up any new spawns, place in appropriate areas, dig up fossils, take fossils to museum, sell fossils at ReTail, check shop for holly starts, check police station for lost property, talk to villagers._

14) What is your favorite set?
_Series or set? I like the Spooky furniture, and the Mad Scientist stuff._

15) Why is it your favorite set?
_Spooky is really warm and cosy and not spooky at all. Mad Scientist is just funny and cool._

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
_I like the sandbox nature of it. I like any sandboxy sort of game really._

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
_Nothing funny ever happens to me. _

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
_8? Might get to 10 one day when it's done (it'll never be done)_

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
_Nothing in the game costs anywhere near that much, I have no idea what I'd do with it. Put it in the bank?_

20) Do you Time-Travel?
_Never._

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
_Neither. If I had all the items there'd be no reason to keep playing and if I had all the bells... well what would one do with them?_

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
_Yup._

23) What's your least favorite item?
_Pretty much all the shirts. STOP GIVING ME SHIRTS I ONLY WEAR MY QR CODE OUTFIT._

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
_Half an hour to an hour I guess? However long it takes to do dailies, sometimes more if I feel like doing an island run._

25) Do you have a tan?
_Possibly a bit of one, since I was on the island yesterday._

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
_Had to look those up. See #1: don't care, I'm sure they're both lovely people when you get to know them._

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
_Merry was starting to get on my nerves before she left, but I wouldn't say I disliked her. Shari was the only one I never clicked with at all._

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
_Yup._

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
_Depends whether I'm after medals or money._

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
_I guess my town theme is spiky brown stuff :\ Durians, wood paths, black and orange flowers..._

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
_It's relaxing._

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
_what. no. why is this question a thing._


----------



## mikanmilk (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
A beautiful town

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
The villagers in my signature

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Balloon? I don't really know

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Lyle

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
I randomly found Julian struggling in a pit fall

7) What's your town name?
Sunnyside

8) How did you come up with this name?
Name of the neighborhood I grew up in

9) Is your town complete?
No

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
About 1 mil

11) What is the best thing about your town?
The river cuts it almost exactly in half

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Alone

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Check mail.
Respond to letters.
Make the rounds in town - talk to neighbors, water flowers, check police station, pick flowers, dig up bamboo shoots, sell stuff at retail, hit rocks, check bulletin board.
Got to main street and - check Able Sisters (shoe store is now ignored since I have all I want), check the department store, mail letters, get any fossils identified, go back into town. Save and quit and reload to talk to animals I coudn't find or who were on main st./in stores.

14) What is your favorite set?
Alpine set

15) Why is it your favorite set?
I like the furniture design and the fact that it is so cusomizeable.

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
How much care was put into creating the game.

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
I was in my friend's town and she was wearing that Japanese lion mask thing and standing half under a tree. I was looking for signatures and thought she was an animal. I kept pressing A and trying to talk to her but it wasn't working. What made it funny was I was holding a coffee and I kept drinking it and getting frustrated like "why can't I talk to this animal?!"
One of those things where you had to be there I guess.

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
7

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Buy my dreamies

20) Do you Time-Travel?
Sometimes

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
All other items

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Yes

23) What's your least favorite item?
Pitfall or bamboo shoot

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
An hour or two

25) Do you have a tan?
No

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Bob

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Nibbles

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Yes

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Hunt

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
No

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
It's fun

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
No way. No pixelated animal has bothered me enough to do that!


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal, already have him and love him! >w<
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beautiful town, that's what the game's about, right?
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Tangy is my No.1 favourite, then all I have in my town and More are no.2. :3
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Hair-bow wig
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Resetti.
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Hm... I dunno.
7) What's your town name? Momo
8) How did you come up with this name?Here!
9) Is your town complete? NOOOOOO
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) About 6.5 mil or something?
11) What is the best thing about your town? It's filled with hybrids!
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Walk around, talk to villagers, water hybrids, message best friends and check stores.
14) What is your favorite set? Princess!
15) Why is it your favorite set? Because it blue and it's got bows and it matches a lot of my fave furniture pieces. c:
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? ...what??
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? I have so many... I can't list them. >w<
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? pff like.. 6?
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? save it up for something really cool (idk)
20) Do you Time-Travel? yep! only by a few days each time though, not like months or years or anything
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Bells, easier to store.
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? nope :c
23) What's your least favorite item? um... idk.
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? about half an hour if im not playing with friends or trading or anything
25) Do you have a tan? nope
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? I can't choose, I have them both. ;_;
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Quillson
28) Have you achieved perfect town? nope :c
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? tours!
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: yeah, sort of a pastelly flowery theme 
31) Why do you play animal crossing? because... i love it. ; w; it makes me happy! >w<
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? ...no.


----------



## cupcakes595 (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal, I've had him in my town once and he was cute.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*Beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?*Fauna, Diana, Julian, Francine, Zell, Agent S, Lily, Flurry, Pashmina and Rosie. <3*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?*My hairbow wig.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*Lyle.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*Elmer said to me something like 'Hey, Cara, I've borrowed this item from Sparro and it's been AAAGES. I'm scared he'll be super angry if I give it back.' and I was like 'Well he'll be a whole lot madder if you DON'T give it back. DUH!'*
7) What's your town name? *Talis*
8) How did you come up with this name?*Read it in a book and thought it sounded cool.*
9) Is your town complete?*Nooooo way. It is a MAJOR WIP!!!*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Umm...about 5 million?*
11) What is the best thing about your town?*I don't know. Probably my dear Fauna moving in soon.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*All...by...myse-e-elf. DO wanna be...all by myself. All the time!*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*I check ma mail, then I water my flowers, after that I run about like a lunatic looking for the daily bell rock, gem rock, pitfall seed and fossils, then I check Main street and chat to villagers/go to the island/relax/go wild for the rest of the day.*
14) What is your favorite set? *The princess set.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It's so cute and sweet and dainty and elegant and pretty and dazzling and beautiful and...I better stop.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *I don't know. Everything?*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*Only the Elmer story that I posted earlier.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*1. Like I said, it's a major WIP*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*Buy all of my dreamies, fully upgrade all four houses, buy all the items I want for my home and appearance, buy all of my fab friend JellyBeans' dreamies and wanted items and do a HUGE giveaway.*
20) Do you Time-Travel?*Only in DIRE situations.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*Bells. Because then I could BUY all the items I wanted.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*Nooo way. Helloo? I'm only on Day 8!*
23) What's your least favorite item?*I've got loads lol cos I'm so picky!!*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*About 4 hours? Maybe more at the weekend and on school hols?*
25) Do you have a tan? *No. I HATE TANS ON ACNL!*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*My sweetie-pie Diana.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?*Ken, I hate you. ABCSGDKFEJERV WHY DID YOU TURN UP IN MY TOWN IT WAS SO LOVELY UNTIL YOU CAME!!!!! Sorry everyone, just a minor rampage!*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*I'm no where near.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*100% hunt.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*Just like a real village I suppose. With loads of little sweet parks and pretty PWPs.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?*Cos when life's tough (which it quite often is), I can escape to a world of fun and laughter and fantasies.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*KEN. Oh yeah, and Sparro. I hate you too!*

This was a really good idea. I was really bored and now I feel a bit better.


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? 

*Im currently trying to cylce around until I can get Marshal back so... yeah. He is one of my top 3 villagers ever.*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?

*I... literaly could walk to the bank right now and have both at the same time *

3) Who are your favorite villagers?

*Marshal, Punchy and Bones probably. (I definitively still love most of the ones I have almost equaly though! Im not going to try getting Punchy back though, mainly because I already have Lolly and I dont like repeating species. Baabara and Muffy are exceptions because their houses are positioned perfectly next to each other )*

4) What is your favorite item in the game?

*Hmmh... Probably the Afternoon Tea Set*

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?

*I dont really find any of them to be truly annoying! Lyle and Isabelle are absolutely adorable in their own ways, while the Resettis are hilarious. *

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?

*"Muffy: Hey Raul! Could you please give this package to Muffy, the other sheep who lives literaly next to my house and is staring at us right now!"

"Baabara: *walks away from the scene and ends up not liking the gift at all*"

Ive had a lot of "Please give this package to someone who is next to us" moments, but that one KILLED me!*

7) What's your town name?

*Moonbell*

8) How did you come up with this name?

*I was trying to figure out a nice name that combined two little words, and I just kinda randomly said names in my brain (Sunvale, Moonleaf, Belltown, Moonsun... blah... blah...) until I reached Moonbell. I just kinda really liked it I guess!
*
9) Is your town complete?

*Nearly complete! Ive got all the PWPs I wanted in place, paths placed around nicely, most of the bushes where I need them. I just need some more flowers to finish my landscaping plans.*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)

*1.5 mil
*
11) What is the best thing about your town?

*I kinda really like the fact that the whole place is infested with flowers and they are all nicely separated by color-zones that make it look organized but variated.*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?

*I love playing with friends! BUt it doesnt happen that commonly lately.*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.

*Look around for possible hybrids, shake some trees for the fun of it, talk to villagers to make sure no one is moving out, check the stores for furniture I might have not catalogued yet. (Altough currently Im on the process of cylcing around to get Marshal back, so I havent had "normal days" in like a week )*

14) What is your favorite set?

*Probably Gorgeous*

15) Why is it your favorite set?

*I dont know, its really elegant and cool.*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?

*This is my first Animal Crossing game so I dont really have a point of reference for the other ones. But I love how relaxing and carefree this game is (Or well, is supposed to be... if you dont go insane and try to have the PERFECTLY ORGANIZED town, like me )*

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?

*Probably still the Baabara and Muffy story*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?

*An 8 probably? I mean, Im really proud of my exterior, but the houses could use a LOT of work.*

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?

*Upgrade all houses to the max, buy all the stuff I want from Gracie, save the rest for Marshal if I have to end up paying a lot for him.*

20) Do you Time-Travel?

*Yup!*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?

*Bells of course! The non-reorderable items would just clog my storage.*

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?

*Yup!*

23) What's your least favorite item?

*I love my shovel but its caused me a LOT of pain with destroyed Hibiscus Bushes and flowers.*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?

*ARound 3-6 hours probably?*

25) Do you have a tan?

*Nope! But I guess thats just because of how rainy its been lately.*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?

*Bob, no doubts.*

27) Who is your least favorite villager?

*Charlise almost made me hate all Uchis, because she was my first Uchi ever and I really dont like her desing. Special mention to Drago, who moved in from someone else?s void without me realizing it would happen and destroyed a bunch of trees-flowers not too long ago.*

28) Have you achieved perfect town? 

*Yup!*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? 

*Island tours are fun, but I spend more time hunting bugs for bells.*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:

*Not really? Flowery and colorful I guess.*

31) Why do you play animal crossing?

*BEcause its painfuly adicting and I love it.*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? 

*Hmmh... probably anyone who has ever moved into my town without me realizing it would happen and destroyed hybrids, trees and bushes.*


----------



## cIementine (Apr 14, 2014)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal :3
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beauuuuutiful town <3
3) Who are your favorite villagers? In this order: Fauna, O'hare, Bill
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Throwing beans
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? LYLE THAT FRIGGIN IDIOT UGGHHH
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Well, I don't have one right now, but in my whole town history, was probably when Felicity had that dialogue like 'you're not telling me something! Come on Avalon, spill the beans.' So I threw my throwing beans at her. 
7) What's your town name? Well it will be Tea
8) How did you come up with this name? Well basically I had this super vision of having a pretty, cafe, relaxation town, with Tia in it and that was the result. Simple but effective.
9) Is your town complete? I haven't started it xD
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) Well when I get my stuff back I'll have 6mil
11) What is the best thing about your town? That it doesn't exist.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? With buddies but that doesn't happen often *sniffles*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day:  Well I start talking to villagers, check camp, do PWP's, do PWP trick, shop, etc. 
14) What is your favorite set? Hmmmmmm.... probably the Princess set
15) Why is it your favorite set? It is so elegant and I love the colours! ^u^
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The gorilla's asses.
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL: I was in someone elses town, and I bent down to put down an item, then someone ran and this puff of air came out of their feet and it looked like I farted.
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? It doesn't exist but I say 10 anyway
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Hire servants, buy dreamies, buy PWP's, and the leftovers can go to the poor.
20) Do you Time-Travel? YES. YES. I. DO
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? None. 
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? No. I don't have anything cause again, my town doesn't exist.
23) What's your least favorite item? Tweeters. WHAT'S THE DEAL UGHH
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 24hours. Jk, probably about 8 though xD
25) Do you have a tan? Nopr
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? DIANA ASDFGHJKL
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Idk but I hate like 50% of them
28) Have you achieved perfect town? I have a perfect everything but town atm. I don't have a town. 
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? TOURS BAHAHAHA
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Super cute relaxation resort and spa
31) Why do you play animal crossing? I pretty much bought it cause it looked like my kind of thing and it's just as well I did cause I love it ^u^
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Al. The game was AL good until he came along*


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *That's a tough decision... Marshal.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *I have both already. Jk, if I had to choose, beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *My dreamies, and Francine and Chrissy.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *My Golden Watering Can. 



*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *I actually like them all, with the exception of Don. So, him.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *One time when it was Rosie's birthday, I gave her a gift with her favorite style and color, and she sent me a toilet.*
7) What's your town name? *Kanto.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *The first Pokemon region. Obvs.*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *9,432,569.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My villagers. <3*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *I have no friends.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check for pings, do favors, sell the stuff I get for favors, and check Main Street. *
14) What is your favorite set?* Gorgeous or Modern*
15) Why is it your favorite set? 
*Gorgeous- It's kinda... sexy.
Modern- Tiffany has it <3*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The fact your villagers forget that you hit them with axes repeatedly.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Ummmm... one time I was selling turnips at my friend's town and I went to the wrong town by accident, and it was her cycling town.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Put it in my ABD and buy TBT bells then buy Yookey's art.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Yepperdoodles.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Items because I could sell them to people.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *I have the entire Main Street, with Katrina's shop.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Slingshot because it takes up room, and I put it up, then see a balloon, then go get my slingshot, and the balloon is gone. *shoots self**
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Like 2 hours. *
25) Do you have a tan? *Yes, an extreme one. My character is almost dark dark brown.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Ummm... Diana?*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Maelle. GTFO.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *No.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Nope.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *BC it's a free country and I do what I want.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *MAELLE*


----------



## Manah (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
*Probably Marshal, but just because I like him, not for his popularity. I don't dislike Jambette though. Had her in my second town for a while and she's nice, there are just so many other normal villagers I like better.*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*Depends on what you consider a beautiful town  I'm not into townscaping and I probably couldn't play for long with those narrow paths so many people have, but I'd prefer a twon without lots of weed and garbage over bells.*

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*Gaston, Gala, Coco, Genji, and Phil.*

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*Too many...*

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*Resetti or Lyle..... I avoid Lyle because he's annoying, so he doesn't bother me that much, Resetti on the other hand is unavoidable, but I did want him in my town, not just for the photos.*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*Yuka tried to sell me a storage case several times, I refused. Then she gave it to me for free. I gave it back to her the next time she asked for furniture. Then she sent it to me in a letter. I sent it back. Then she gave it to me as a reward for catching a butterfly. That was when I decided to keep it, seems like she really wanted me to have it. *

7) What's your town name?
*Skyvale. My second town's name will be Everscarlet.*

8) How did you come up with this name?
*I actually don't remember.^^"*

9) Is your town complete?
*I have all the villagers I want, otherwise I didn't really do anything to complete it. I'll just plant a few bushes someday.*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*~14 million*

11) What is the best thing about your town?
*I guess the fact that even if I didn't know anything about AC when I started (and just picked the map that looked best), I'm still happy with it. I've seen so many maps where I don't like the beaches and waterfalls at all...*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*Alone. I'm really only meeting up with people to trade. I'm pretty antisocial, and a horrible host.*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Check my mail, run around my town to water flowers/dig up stuff/talk to villagers, then sell everything I don't need to Re-Tail and check shops/campsite/Redd/police station. If Copper tells me about special villagers, I'll go look for them. Yeah, that's about it.*

14) What is your favorite set?
*The modern series and the gorgeous series.*

15) Why is it your favorite set?
*I don't know, I just like how they look. And I'm not a fan of cute stuff, and things like the sweets series are weird.*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*It doesn't really feel like a game to me, more like a playable break from other games.*

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*Nothing I remember atm.*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*I don't rate towns, sorry. *

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*Get the ABD, pay off my house loans, buy pics and other items I still need, and save the rest for dreamies for my second town.*

20) Do you Time-Travel?
*Sometimes, if there's nothing to do anymore and I still feel like playing, or if I need a house expansion because I feel like decorating in the middle of the night.*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*Bells, because then I could just buy all the items in the world and still have some left. *

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*Yes.*

23) What's your least favorite item?
*Anything pink *ugh**

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*1-2 hours, sometimes more, sometimes less.*

25) Do you have a tan?
*NO. And I'll never, ever take off that hat.*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*Diana is prettier. If I had to choose one for my second town, I'd take Bob because I already want two other snooties.*

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*Agent S.*

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*No, and I never will. I don't feel like ruining my town just because I need a certain number of trees and project. And I got a golden watering can from someone who reset their town anyway.
(If you think about it, it's pretty weird. They advertise the total freedom you have in this game, do whatever you want, build your own dream world, bla bla. Oh, but you must have so-and-so many trees and projects, but only the good ones please, and put this red furniture here and this green thing there.... You get the point.)*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Hunting is more relaxing. I only do tours when I need bells. The hammer game is fun though, considered the thing you beat up looks like Resetti...*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
*Nope.*

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*It's still addicting. *

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*Again, Agent S. You better never show up again. -.-*


----------



## Akemi (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal (I just don't like frog villagers. Except for Lily)*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? * beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Eunice, Olivia, Deidre, Nibble and, Merengue (but I don't have her xD)*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? 
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Resetti (I didn't even build his damn center ha)
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? there is NO FUN >:C
7) What's your town name? Rosevill
8) How did you come up with this name? I wanted village full of flowers. And I like roses 
9) Is your town complete? *Almost. I need a few more pwp*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*300k*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *the cafe*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* I like to play alone, but I met a few cool ppl so I like to play with them. Also I like trade.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. 
14) What is your favorite set?* I think the campus set (notebook set)*
15) Why is it your favorite set?* surprisingly it looks so good in small room. *
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *4\10 its a big mess*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *I'd buy Merengue * and a crown
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Sometimes, bc I hate when I forgot to buy smth and its already 20:00*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? all the items, some items u can't buy for any bells
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?nope
23) What's your least favorite item? I don't know Oo I have a lot of items that I think stupid but not smth particular 
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? the whole damn day
25) Do you have a tan? *in the beginning I had it. I liked spent time on the island*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana. I love deers, almost every deer. And only a few cats*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? rodeo
28) Have you achieved perfect town? yes
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? tours. I hate this damn hunt IT DRAWS ME CRAZY
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: FLOWERS. like EVERYWHERE. 
31) Why do you play animal crossing? bc it's a cute game
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *nope* (its a lie there are so many creepy villagers but its ok while they are not trying to get into my town)


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 14, 2014)

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*Town*
 3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*Hopper, Hans, Mira*
 4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*Ice Bed*
 5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*Lyle* I love Isabelle and the Resettis
 6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*Too hard to choose*
 7) What's your town name?
*Mercury*
 8) How did you come up with this name?
*My obsession with Sailor Moon*
 9) Is your town complete?
*No I have to switch Ribbot for Julian*
 10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*Q*
 11) What is the best thing about your town?
*Hopper, Hans, and Mira living in it*
 12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*Alone*
 13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Random Crap!*
 14) What is your favorite set?
*Ice*
 15) Why is it your favorite set?
*Ice is my favorite element*
 16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*Hopper's Eyebrows!*
 17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*To hard to choose*
 18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*8*
 19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*House Expand!*
 20) Do you Time-Travel?
*Only to speed up move ins and move out*
 21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*Items!*
 22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Not yet. 1 more Gracie, and a few more Katrina!
 23) What's your least favorite item?
*Those darn Gingham shirts!*
 24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*Eeyup*
 25) Do you have a tan?
*NO!*
 26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*Bob*
 27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*Croque*
 28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*Eeyup*
 29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Both!*
 30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
*Sailor Moon*
 31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*It is one of my favorite Nintendo series. Kirby will always be #1 though*
 32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*Jambette and Crouqe!*


----------



## milktea (Apr 14, 2014)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?* 
funny you ask that, I just kicked out Jambette so that Marshal could move in. 
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?* 
pocket full of bells hell yea hell yea
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* 
TEDDY, 
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* 
wuhh i dont know, for now i'll say the marshmallow chair cause marshal just gave it to me and i love imagining the squish when you sit on it
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* 
Resetti?
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* 
cesar's unfortunate face//
*7) What's your town name?* 
Milkyway
*8) How did you come up with this name?* 
I wanted something Sailor Moon related like Crystal Tokyo or Moon Kingdom but it didn't fit so I settled with something else space related
*9) Is your town complete?* 
hahaha nooo
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)* 
3mil I think, I only hit a million recently ; u;
*11) What is the best thing about your town?* 
the best thing is isabelle isabelle is the best always
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* 
play alone ;u;
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
Check the mail, arrange my items, walk forward and talk to Teddy (Teddy put his house in front of mine lol), walk around and talk to other villagers, check on mainstreet
*14) What is your favorite set?* 
SWEETS SERIES c: im trying to get it now~
*15) Why is it your favorite set?* 
cause i like sweets duh
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* 
CLOTHES! that you can design and share!
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*
teddy gave me his baby bear awkwardddd
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*
 5
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?* 
PAY FOR MY HOUSE, BUY EVERYTHING AND GET TIY UPGRADED (FINALLY)
*20) Do you Time-Travel?* 
in my main town, only in small increments (hours) 
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?* 
bells @-) i can buy items with bells
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* 
NO. CRY WITH ME.
*23) What's your least favorite item?* 
from the top of my head: basic stuff like green bed. get that weak turd away from me
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
 wuhhh well i play more often now cause it's summer
*25) Do you have a tan?* 
nope!
*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* 
diana!
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*
 OPAL CAUSE SHE WAS SUCH A PAIN IN WILD WORLD
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?* 
yes B-)
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?* 
hunt!
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:* 
space! i've got space paths
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
 cause it's calming and fun, and everything's so simple
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?* 
opal, or cesar.


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
*Marshal. He's cute, but very overrated.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*Hm....I would problably say a beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*Fuchsia*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*I like the minimalist set.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*None of them are annoying.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*T-Bull got mad when he wanted his teddy xP*
7) What's your town name?
*Genie*
8) How did you come up with this name?
*Help from a TBT user.*
9) Is your town complete?
*No.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*Currently, none. Im resetting.*
11) What is the best thing about your town?
-
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*Friends!*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Letters.
Money Rock.
Saying hi to the villagers, on and on.*
14) What is your favorite set?
*Minimalist.*
15) Why is it your favorite set?
*Its just the way i like it, minimal.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*Villagers interaction.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*Nothing special.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*0, see other questions.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
PWPS.
20) Do you Time-Travel?
*Nope.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*All bells.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*-*
23) What's your least favorite item?
*Slingshot. Its not even useful.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*From 10 mins to 1 hour.*
25) Do you have a tan?
*No.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*Bob. He has hella much swag.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*I dont unlike anyone, but the one i like the least is Bam.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*No.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Island tours and Hunts are both fun, but the tours are great!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
Yes, but i haven't tested it so...
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*I just like it >w<*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*Um....Well, as i said, i don't unlike someone, but i kinda want to stuff Jambette with nails.*


----------



## Poppyann (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshall, because I need a smug.*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful*

3) Who are your favorite villagers? *All the bunnies*

4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Ugh I don't know. I like the golden watering can 'cause it looks quite nice x:*

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle, but he's cute when he's not talking.*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Nothing, my town isn't funny D:*

7) What's your town name? *Shire*

8) How did you come up with this name? *I love Lord of the Rings*

9) Is your town complete? *No way*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Im not sure, maybe 9mill? Idk.*

11) What is the best thing about your town? *I like where my campsite is.*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Both? Idk both are fun*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check campsite... not really much I don't play much anymore, too much work to do D:*

14) What is your favorite set? *Princess maybe*

15) Why is it your favorite set? *I think it's pretty. Reminds me of my furniture in real life (although It's not bright blue lol, and it certainly isn't tacky)*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *I quite like the water, idk why. It sounds really nice c:*

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Not really that much ._. *

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *Maybe a 7.  The developed bits are okay but there's too much empty space which I haven't decided what to do with yet.*

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy all the rabbit villagers*

20) Do you Time-Travel?  *Sometimes*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells then I could buy the items I want*

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Not yet, almost Gracies and need Katrina's.*

23) What's your least favorite item? *The annoying nintendo items. I want the peach parasol and that's it D:*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *My activity log says 20 minutes lol but this is a new DS...*

25) Do you have a tan? *No but I prefer my character with one, I think it looks cute~*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *I have Bob in my town... Diana looks cute though idk*

27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Don't really have one*

28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt because the music grates on me after a while and I like playing with the sound on soooo*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Not really just natural with lots of bushes and trees, but I am using a lot of the fairy-tale themed stuff but I wouldn't call it a fairy-tale town.*

31) Why do you play animal crossing? *I played Wild World and City Folk, I find it fun*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No I don't hold that amount of hate for pixel characters I'm afraid...*

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *
> 16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The gorilla's asses.
> *




Loooool


----------



## Lepidoptera (Apr 14, 2014)

) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*Marshal, who already lives in one of my towns*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*Neither.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?*O'Hare and Bob*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?*Golden watering can*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* No one in NL but Resetti in WW. It was funny then it just got to be annoying...*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*The weird things my villagers say and do.*
7) What's your town name?*Zombie*
8) How did you come up with this name?*I never meant to keep it.*
9) Is your town complete?*No but I like it that way.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*490,000 I like living broke*
11) What is the best thing about your town?*My prefect orange trees*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*playing with friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*Talk to my villagers/pick fruit/plant stuff/sell stuff to retail/ obsessively talk to villagers again in case of move out rumors.( O'Hare is always trying to move away without telling the mayor. I usually have to use my side villagers)*
14) What is your favorite set?*Princess set and I also like rococo set *
15) Why is it your favorite set?* Princess because I thought it was cute. I like how rococo furniture looks. I've customized a couple of times. *
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*The music in AC. I love it.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*Falling into a pitfall while hitting my money rock*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*No comment*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*Get the money saving badge then give it all away. It would ruin the game play for me as I like slowly paying stuff off.*
20) Do you Time-Travel?*A little mainly to catch up my town to the current date after a long break from the game*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*The items for catalog then give the stuff I don't want away. *
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*No, I don't have Katrina's shop*
23) What's your least favorite item?*rotten fruit does that even count???*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* One to two hours*
25) Do you have a tan?*No*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*Always Bob*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?*Ed. He lived in Zombie for a bit. Him having only one eye freaked me out.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*Yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*I don't got to the island much.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*no*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?*AC really has a calming effect on me, it gets me out of the worst of moods.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*Not really*


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Apr 14, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal.*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town*

3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Cherry, Sally and Kody.*

4) What is your favorite item in the game? *the Golden Slingshot.*

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Resetti I guess...*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Nothing I can think of off of the top of my head..*

7) What's your town name? *Illusion.*

8) How did you come up with this name? *My friend kept saying "it's all an Illusion.." while I was making my town and I just decided to use it.*

9) Is your town complete? *Nope, far from it.*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *At the moment its just 432,067 bells since I went on a huge shopping spree.*

11) What is the best thing about your town? *Uh... I like where my Cafe and Police Station are?*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Both are cool.*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Water my flowers, dig up everything that is buried, see if someone is camping, visit the Police Station to see if anything is new, and then talk to my villagers.*

14) What is your favorite set? *the Ice set.*

15) Why is it your favorite set? *I just think it looks pretty.*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The music, I adore listening to the music.*

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Nothing I can think of is all that funny.. ._.*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *4 or 5?*

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Probaly keep it saved up in the ABD and use it when I need it.*

20) Do you Time-Travel? *Sometimes, like if I really want a villager out of my town. But other then that not really..*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Probably bells, because then I could just buy all of the items.*

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Almost.. I just have to get Katrina's shop.*

23) What's your least favorite item? *The timer.. I just dont really see that much use for it.*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *I usually play for little bits of time throughout the whole day.. All together around 2 hours or if something big is going on.*

25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana since she's in my town.*

27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Probably Gaston or Pietro just because we didnt talk much and they both moved in terrible places in my town... Like right in front of my Cafe -.-' *

28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Not yet... I'm still working on getting more PWP's that I like.*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *I like doing both so.. No idea.*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Nope.*

31) Why do you play animal crossing? *It's just highly addicting.*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Not really...*


----------



## Explosivo25 (Apr 14, 2014)

My Answers:

1. Marshal. Though he's kinda overrated and I actually like Jambette, I really like the smugs (that and I already have two normals).

2. A beautiful town, though it requires the latter much of the time.

3. I love so many villagers, but my top five are Peggy, Alfonso, Pashmina, Julian, and Freya.

4. Hard to say. If I had to pick any item (including clothes and tools), I'd the bug net, because it helps me make a lot of bells and occasionally troll my villagers.

5. LYLE. 

6. Probably whenever someone decided to dress like Spork. It happened quite frequently, so I guess he was just some weird trendsetter or something.

7. Wawanakw

8. It was supposed to be Wawnakwa, after the island from Total Drama Island, but it exceeded the character limit. I ended up going with it despite this because I couldn't think of anything else.

9. Definitely not, but I'm okay with that. If I desperately try to complete everything, there's nothing left for me to do and playing seems like a chore. I honestly just like to go at my own pace and live life in my town day to day.

10. Around 100,000

11.  The plaza is right near the town hall. I don't know why I like it so much, maybe it's the convenience or something.

12. Alone, mostly. I have gone to another person's town and it was fun, but I like playing by myself too. It's quite relaxing. 

13. Check my campsite, talk to Copper, then talk to whichever villagers are awake.

14. Apple set

15. It's cute!

16. I'm not sure.

17. I was in Aika Village once when I decided to try the room with the stool maze. I ended up being stuck for ten minutes because one of the player characters wouldn't move.

18. 10, because I just love my town that much. I don't need other people to like my town, just for me to like it.

19. Pay off the rest of my loan and get an entire Gracie series. Also create a few PWPs. Not sure what else.

20. Rarely.

21. All the bells. 

22. Yep!

23. The theremin. HOLY FREAKIN CRAP, IT'S ANNOYING.

24. Anywhere between 30 minutes and two hours, depending on what day of the week it is. 

25. Nope. 

26. Bob.

27. Tipper. 

28. Yep!

29. Tours. Hunting is good, too, but gets old kinda fast.

30. No.

31. I've been asking myself that for years.

32. Tipper! DIE, UGLY COW *****!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 15, 2014)

OOH fun! lol, and yes I'm bored...but still love this kind of thing. ^w^

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshmallow
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? beautiful pocket full of bells town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Carmen
4) What is your favorite item in the game? musical instruments you can play
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?ugh, Lyle looks like he'd have bad breath
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? when Gruff finally moved out, I laughed and laughed for joy--not really funny but good times
7) What's your town name? Bel Reve
8) How did you come up with this name? From a play called A Streetcar Named Desire; But they spelled it wrong on purpose and I spelled it even wronger accidentally, and I feel dumB :c
9) Is your town complete? Not completley complete, but getting there
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) How crass! 
11) What is the best thing about your town? My dear villagers! They make me happy everyday. ^^
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? I like both, depending on what I need to get done.
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.Make sure no one's lost their mind and is thinking of leaving. >:-( 
14) What is your favorite set? sweets or weeding or bug or rococo or ice...can't pick!
15) Why is it your favorite set? cuz they're cute and creatively designed. duh. 
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? Villager personalities/friendship with them...I mean they're not real, but I really feel like we're friends! XD 
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? I was hanging out with friends inside a house. I took about 10 minutes saying goodbye to each person, and made a grand show of leaving (I'll miss you, xoxo, etc.) and walked out...but I hadn't paid attention and actually just walked into a different room. XD I felt like and looked like such a moron! lol
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?I'd say an 8 or 9...by my own standards anyway. c:
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? um, nothing special...just play like always
20) Do you Time-Travel? yes
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Neither. I'm ok playing and earning the bells and items. There wouldn't be a point in playing anymore... :/
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? yes
23) What's your least favorite item? the cabin set, and some of the Gracie clothes are so butt ugly...oh and some things like the cow skull or cowhide or turkey...kinda mean considering the animals are your friends in the game lol
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? too much...not enough...it's a paradox
25) Do you have a tan? no
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana
27) Who is your least favorite villager? The lions, the eagles, the anteaters, the chickens
28) Have you achieved perfect town? yes
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? tours
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: just pretty/girly/cute
31) Why do you play animal crossing? escapism/creative expression/fantasy
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? No I love the villagers, but I wouldn't mind slapping Phyllis in the face...just once or twice...with that stupid door she wants me to close all the time.


----------



## Lee-chan (Apr 15, 2014)

Lol I'm bored^^

1)Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
*Marshal^^*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*A beautiful town :3*

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*Goldie, Maple, Chief, Filbert, Peanut, Marshal, Pekoe, Blanche, Merry, Beau, Molly, Merengue, Fang, Diana, Lopez and Tangy ^^*

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*Ehm? I would say all food items, cakes and stuff xD*

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *LYLE ._.*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*When all of the sudden I saw Chief wearing my pink cupcake custom shirt that I actually made for my female villagers >.>*

7) What's your town name? 
*Cookie ^^*

8) How did you come up with this name? 
*I like Cookies xD and plus I didn?t know there was a villager who had that name >.> I wish I could rename my town ;w;*

9) Is your town complete? 
*Almost!*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 
*errm sth around 30mil*

11) What is the best thing about your town? 
*Everything hehe^^ I love my town ;w;*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? 
*With friends :3*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. 
*I check my letters, take a look at my flowers if there?s anything new, check stores and talk to my villagers ^^*

14) What is your favorite set? 
*I have a lot of fav sets o.o but I guess that the princess & sweets sets are my absolute favs <3*

15) Why is it your favorite set? 
*Because they?re sooo pretty >w<*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? 
*I love it how everyone can create their own town and add their personal touch to it, without any town looking the same as another. And the QR codes are awesome ;w; *

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Ehh I can?t think of anything right now >.>*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 
*I?ve grown to love my town the way it is xD I would rate maybe 8 hehe? *

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? 
*I would help someone achieve their dreamies c:*

20) Do you Time-Travel? *Yep.*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? 
*All the items ;o; if you have all the items then what do you need the bells for? *

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yep^^*

23) What's your least favorite item? 
*The whole balloon set*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 
*Ehm maybe 1 hour a day or sth*

25) Do you have a tan? *Nope^^ *

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? 
*Oh god that?s a hard question o.o I actually love both of them? but I think I would choose? Diana >w< Sorry Bob ;o;*

27) Who is your least favorite villager? 
*Pietro .____. He creeps the hell out of me.*

28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yep^^*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? 
*I would hunt if Im alone but rather play games when Im with friends :3*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: 
*Idk what my town theme is, it?s just all cute and pink and stuff?.*

31) Why do you play animal crossing? 
*Because I love art and love creating my own stuff and new leaf makes it possible for you to create your own town with all the paths, the PWPs and everything.*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? 
*Not really lol. I?m not that violent ;o;*


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 15, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful town

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Rosie and Bunnie

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Ebony piano. It's a grand piano and I play piano in real life.

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Lyle

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
Keaton told me he read a book 69 times...lol 69

7) What's your town name?
Siiera

8) How did you come up with this name?
It was my username for a MMO. I basically tried to spell my real name (Sarah) in a weird way.

9) Is your town complete?
No. 

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
20 mil, I would've had more but I've been spending it a lot lately.

11) What is the best thing about your town?
My villagers.

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Play with friends.

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Check my letters, talk to villagers, go shop, check campsite and more.

14) What is your favorite set?
Rococco

15) Why is it your favorite set?
it looks so fancy and nice

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Everyone's towns c:

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
I don't know.

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
7 because it's currently a huge WIP

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Drown in happiness

20) Do you Time-Travel?
Yes

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
All the bells to buy all the items

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Yes

23) What's your least favorite item?
Balloon set

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
A few hours

25) Do you have a tan?
No

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Bob. Purple is my favorite color and I love cats. I used to have him in my town :3

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Beardo. 

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Yes

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Island tours with friends and hunt on the island by myself.

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
Purple, pink and white. 

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
My friend told me to get it and play it. I took her advice and now I'm addicted.

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
Don't think so.


----------



## Minimumu (Apr 15, 2014)

Eh.. I thought I give it a shot too! 


1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?_ I guess Marshal. I'm not big fan of him tho_
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? _Beautiful town._
3) Who are your favorite villagers? _Ruby and Clay_
4) What is your favorite item in the game? _Throwing beans_
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? _Lyly - he talks too much_
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? _I saw Lionel talking with Marina. I didn't manage to catch their conversation but afterwards I was Lionel was depressed and when I talked with him he said he feel like his heart just broke._
7) What's your town name? _Minitown_
8) How did you come up with this name? _My town in another game was called the same. _
9) Is your town complete?_ Nope.. _
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)_ I think around 15mil_
11) What is the best thing about your town? _My villagers and I love my living room in my house_
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? _Both.. I love trading, but some stuff I prefer alone. Tho it would be nice to have best friend in-game :3_
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. - _Walk around the walk, talk with people, pick up fossils, unwanted flowers and then I head to shops_
14) What is your favorite set? _I love rococo set and minimalist set_
15) Why is it your favorite set?_ I like simple and classic furniture_
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? -
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? _Clay sent me letter saying that he doesn't want me to leave town. It was more cute than funny I guess_
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? _Probably 6.. It still need lots of work, but I'm waiting until 2 people move out_
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? _Nothing probably_
20) Do you Time-Travel? _Just to move out villagers
_21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?_ All the items, tho I don't know where would I store them_
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? _Nope. Still no Gracie_
23) What's your least favorite item? _There are many.._
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? _4-5h? I dunno_
25) Do you have a tan? _Nope! Never!_
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? _Bob_
27) Who is your least favorite villager?_ From my current villagers, it is Shari._
28) Have you achieved perfect town? _Not yet._
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? _Tours!_
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: _Natural and cozy; The town I would want to live in_
31) Why do you play animal crossing?_ I dunno.. To archive my goals? To make my town the way I want. To celebrate events?_
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?_ Shari. I want her to move out ?.?_


----------



## Rendra (Apr 15, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *All are Welcome*
 2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful*
 3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Gayle & Puck*
 4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Jukebox, took forever to get it in WW.*
 5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle, because of WW.*
 6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Coach fell into the pitfall seed I keep buried in the upper-right hand corner of my town, so another one doesn't appear each day.*
 7) What's your town name? *Jayhawk & LuvLilac*
 8) How did you come up with this name? *K.U. Mascot (I'm from Kansas) and I love purple.*
 9) Is your town complete? *I'm always changing things, but pretty much complete.*
 10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *100,000,000 + in both of my towns.*
 11) What is the best thing about your town? *In Jayhawk, I love the windmill & bench in front. In LuvLilac, I love where I was finally able to put the picnic blanket.*
 12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone*
 13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check mail, money rock, gem rock, fossils and talk to anyone out walking around.*
 14) What is your favorite set? *I love the Rococo set (gothic black, looks purple) and Sleek (re-made purple).*
 15) Why is it your favorite set? *PURPLE*
 16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *All the customizations that can be done.*
 17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *??????*
 18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *8 or 9*
 19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *I do, and it just sits in the bank.*
 20) Do you Time-Travel? *Only within the same day. Villager wants to meet up at 3pm (or whatever), but I won't be playing then, so I change the time.*
 21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *I have more than enought bells, and I've gotten all the released items, so I have both. If I had to pick one, 'Items in the World', you can always make more bells but can't make an item appear out of nowhere.*
 22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Yes*
 23) What's your least favorite item? *Any of the numbered shirts.*
 24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *In the beginning, hours & hours. Now, 30 minutes in each town, unless I'm working on landscaping or interior design.*
 25) Do you have a tan? *No. I keep a hat on all the time.*
 26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *All are Welcome.*
 27) Who is your least favorite villager? *None.*
 28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes in both.*
 29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt.*
 30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Not in my current towns (but I want to get a 3rd copy to have a theme town for Dream Suite, but I don't want to give away the theme, haven't seen anyone with it yet).*
 31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Relaxing game and can play anywhere. Keeps me from snacking in the evening and I don't have to watch terrible TV shows.*
 32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No.*

Thanks, fun quiz.


----------



## toastia (Apr 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 18, 2014)

7 pages and only Karen wants Jambette lol


----------



## doveling (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
*- marshal *
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*- both : I*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*- beau, fauna, diana, molly, apple, fang, marina, lucky..*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*- music box*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*- all*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*- not sure... i can't remember...*
7) What's your town name?
*- deerin*
8) How did you come up with this name?
*- my love for deers c:*
9) Is your town complete?
*- nope*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*- 80m*
11) What is the best thing about your town?
*- my villagers <33*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*- friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*- run around to see if anyone wants to ping ///they're never leaving me >: D*
14) What is your favorite set?
*- princess*
15) Why is it your favorite set?
*- its pretty*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*- everything * u **
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*- nothing +_+*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*- 7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*- dance in it.. kidding i'd buy hybrids and etc to make my town look better*
20) Do you Time-Travel?
*- yes... : D*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*- bells*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*- yep*
23) What's your least favorite item?
*- picture of chops.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*- every day.. when i can.. 6hrs+... ehe*
25) Do you have a tan?
*- in real life yes*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*- diannnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*- chops >:c*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*- notyet*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*- hunt*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
*- none*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*- cause c:*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*- chops. full stop.*


----------



## dmschaut (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Jacques, Hamphrey, Brewster (I know hes not a villager)

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Sleek set (in purple)

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Lyle

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
I like giving cocnuts to people who ask for fruit.

7) What's your town name?
Jacinto

8) How did you come up with this name?
It is from Gears of War but something sounds right about it, Fresh Jacinto cherries sounds delicious.

9) Is your town complete?
Are they ever really complete?

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
Spending them faster than I can make them so only a paltry sum.

11) What is the best thing about your town?
The layout and villagers are pleasant. Still a major work in progress.

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Friends, but none of my IRL friends play.

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Fossil hunt, rock/gem hunt, re-tail, museum, rest of mainstreet, talking to everyone as I go.

14) What is your favorite set?
Sleek but exotic is nice too.

15) Why is it your favorite set?
The purple customization and visually appealing.

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
The control you have over everything and the addictive nature.

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
IDK

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
4. I need more PWPs and more/better villagers.

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Make my house awesome, then do a lot of PWPs

20) Do you Time-Travel?
Nope

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
Items. I can sell the junk for bells so it evens out. 

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Not yet

23) What's your least favorite item?
Too many eugh

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
Depends, sometimes 30-40 minutes to get the bare minimum done, or a few hours if I have a plan in mind.

25) Do you have a tan?
Nope

26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Bob

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Most of the Uchis

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Not yet

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Hunt

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
No but I am waiting to see what other PWPs I get and go from there.

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
Makes me feel good to have a little escape too a "perfect" friendly village where no wrong can happen.

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
Currently it is Hopper. Get your creepy eyes out of here.


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful Town (although a lot of bells is nice as well *
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Punchy, Aurora, Mott, Chief*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Golden watering can*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Don Resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I applauded while holding a watering can. Try that and you'll see *
7) What's your town name? *Eikendal*
8) How did you come up with this name? *It's a vineyard I visited when I was in South Africa. It's also similar to my surname.*
9) Is your town complete? *Not even close*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *~800k*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My villagers ♥*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone, but playing with others is fun too*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Talk to my villagers, ask if they've had a good night's sleep*
14) What is your favorite set? *Sleek*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It's so pretty in red :3*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *Everything :3*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Didn't I just answer this question?*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *10!!!!1!! No but seriously, somewhere between 7 and 8.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Fully upgrade my house, buy some TBT bells. Maybe retire *
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Nope. Not irl either.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Not Katrina's, but the other shops are fully upgraded/opened*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Pitfall seed x(*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *1-3 hours*
25) Do you have a tan? *Eh... I don't know...*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *I love 'em all*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes *
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Bug hunting!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Nope*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Because it's an awesome game! It's really cute and I love it. You can't really complete the game which makes it addictive and fun to play everyday.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No*


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Apr 18, 2014)

1) I've had them both ad like them both a lot. I want Marshal back the most though XD
2) Pocket full of bells, making the town pretty is more enjoyable to me
3) Marshal, Rosie, Bunnie, Cheri, Carmen, Lolly, Dolly, Whitney, Freya, Daisy, 
4) Hmmm... Maybe the Golden Net
5) How is Isabelle even on this list!? Lyle. Simply because he keeps repeating about 50 pages of dialogue before he tells me how many points I've got.
6) When you're using wi-fi and someone else who's running turns into Michael Jackson XD
7) Nirvana
8) The band T-Shirts were popular last year and I'm a huge Touhou fan. I was thinking of a name when someone on instagram posted a selfie with that T-shirt on and I was like, 'that's it!'
9) Nowhere near! I've never had a complete town 
10) Like I'm counting! I just spent 4mil, I have 10mil left in the bank, some money lying around from tunipping and some I threw in saved letters. I'm not sure 
11) My vilagers 
12) Depends. There's not enough typing space to say what I want only over AC with my friends so we'd have to be texting and playing at the same time.
13) Check mailbox, speak to villagers in houses, speak to whoever I can find strolling around, check the shops. After that, it's completely random.
14) Sleek or Rococo
15) Sleek? Are you kidding me? Have you seen it, it's amazing! The black and silver combo never gets old and this new furniture was well overdue. The Rococo just looks nice and the fact it's supposed to be harder to get is good too.
16) The town projects, I just love them. I wish there was an easier way to unlock them all though.
17) Spending all that time saving up for Resetti, only to have him calmly tell me off. it was so out of character I couldn't stop laughing.
18) 10.. But when Rosie leaves, 7
19) Bank. And then spend as much as I needed to on dreamies ad items.
20) Not anymore -_-
21) Items.
22) Nope, still got Katrina's tent to deal with
23) Warbonnet.
24) All day. It's kinda just next to me when I do whatever, so I'll just pick it up when I feel like it.
25) Only a slight one, need to get back to the beach.
26) Dirty Diana! *guitar strum* (I finally went and did it )
27) I don't have one really. I guess Truffles, maybe, because she was in my WW town years ago and I didn't like her because I wanted a different pig villager XD
28) Yep. But then my ordinance kinda means I'm cheating a little 
29) Island hunting. Tours are great, but I wish you were allowed to take stuff.
30) Yes I do. It's Back to The Future!
31) Because I love it, that's why  I've had it since I was about 7 and even though I never had much playing time on the Wii version, I'd always play it over the years.
32) Jeez, that's too harsh XD Nope, not one.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful Town

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Tie between Marina, Maple, Peanut, Diana, Merengue, and Cookie.

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
The Hinaningyou. 

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Resetti or Lyle depending on the game--I don't really find any of them annoying though.

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
Can't think of anything.

7) What's your town name?
Pink Sea

8) How did you come up with this name?
Favorite color + favorite element.

9) Is your town complete?
More or less. Will unlock the last Public Work I need next week and then just need to wait for the biggest tree. 

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
About 60 million or so. 

11) What is the best thing about your town?
No idea.

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Usually alone, but the island with friends. 

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Talk to my villagers and make sure nobody is moving. 

14) What is your favorite set?
Pink Rococo Set. Followed by the Mermaid Set, Regal Set, and Lovely set.

15) Why is it your favorite set?
I like that kind of style and colors. Mermaid Set is essentially the perfect embodiment of the town name and theme. 
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Customization. 

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
Can't think of anything. 

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
I wouldn't. 

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Put it in the bank for the 100 million bell badge  Which is what I did do before I started spending it (thus why I am at 60 million now)

20) Do you Time-Travel?
No

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
All the items.

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Yes

23) What's your least favorite item?
The statue with the water that comes out of a certain body part. 

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
Not too much anymore due to lessening how much I play to lessen moving chances. Before this ruined a lot of AC for me, I played 10-14 hours a day. 

25) Do you have a tan?
No

26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Diana

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Don't have one

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Yes

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Island Tours

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
Pink and Watery. 

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
Because I like the customization. 

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
No


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*Marshal
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*beautiful town
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?*portia
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?*gracie bed
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* resetti
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*nothing
*7) What's your town name?*New Leaf
*8) How did you come up with this name?*the games name
*9) Is your town complete?*no
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*3 mil
*11) What is the best thing about your town?*my house
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*play with friends
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*changed the time/date then visit a friends town or open my gate
*14) What is your favorite set?*gracie
*15) Why is it your favorite set?*its beautiful 
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*the ability to wear more clothing options
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*nothing
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*7.5/10
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*spend it
*20) Do you Time-Travel?*yes
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*all the items
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*no
*23) What's your least favorite item?*the princess bed
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*all day and 3/4 the night
*25) Do you have a tan?*no
*26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*diana
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*Ozzie
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*yes
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*island tours
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*modern
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*its fun
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*can it be a tbt user?Ozzie


----------



## Syd (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? JAMBETTE
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? bells
3) Who are your favorite villagers? camofrog
4) What is your favorite item in the game? black cosmo
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? isabelle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? nothin
7) What's your town name? sydville
8) How did you come up with this name? syd + ville
9) Is your town complete? no
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) idk
11) What is the best thing about your town? my freaking flowers
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? alone
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. talk 2 camofrog
14) What is your favorite set? sweets
15) Why is it your favorite set? food
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? food
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? idk
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 8
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? store it
20) Do you Time-Travel? when i cycle
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? bells
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? no
23) What's your least favorite item? icecream
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? um every so often
25) Do you have a tan? no
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? diana
27) Who is your least favorite villager? marshal
28) Have you achieved perfect town? yes
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? tours
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: no
31) Why do you play animal crossing? because
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? marshal


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?

_*DIVA*_

That little purple ***** thinks she can come into my town and ruin my life does she? I pushed her around for ages and got her to hate for about 3 hours. She still didn't move. She's been in my town for MONTHS now and I cannot get her to move. She's still there. I've tried so hard to get her to move, but to no avail. I wanted Apple to stay in my town, but Shokyokudesuka grabbed my 3DS and set the year to 2017, and so Apple moved away 

Why should Diva get to stomp around like a giant, while the rest of us try not to get smushed under her big feet? What's so great about Diva? Hm? Apple is just as cute as Diva. Apple is just as smart as Diva. People totally like Apple just as much as they like Diva. And when did it become okay for one person to be the boss of everybody, huh? Because that's not what my town is about. We should totally just *stab* Diva!


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal* 
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?* Bells*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Axel*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Grandpa Hat*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle what even is his purpose?*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Bullying my horrible villagers*
7) What's your town name? *Mukkaido*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Lovely Complex / Mukkaido Manaka*
9) Is your town complete? *Nah m8 I just reset*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *More than 4m*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *Me*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Probably alone when I'm making money but when I'm doing other stuff sure with friends*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Exit my house and run somewhere random*
14) What is your favorite set? *Mermmaid*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *The colours are cool*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The graphics and music*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *The amazing screenshot I took of my friend before they fell in to a pitfall*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *12*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy my dream villagers and pay off all my loans.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *yea*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Not yet just reset lad*
23) What's your least favorite item? *???*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *I've played for over 12 hours some days :I Probably about 5-10 hours.*
25) Do you have a tan? *No*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?* Gigi*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *NAH JUST RESET LAD*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *dun un duuun dundundundunnn*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *because I want to?*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *
Hans because he shares the name with that ******* from frozen*


----------



## Autumnia (Apr 18, 2014)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal definitely*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *beautiful town, animal crossing is not a bell saving game *
3) Who are your favorite villagers?*Joey, Bam and Tangy*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *the climbing frame*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*Bam said he needed a protein shake when my boyfriend was ,making oone*
7) What's your town name?*Nakazuni and Vesperia*
8) How did you come up with this name?*First one is a random town in Japan the second a game*
9) Is your town complete?*got loads to improve on still*
10) How many bells do you have?*6mil atm I think*
11) What is the best thing about your town?*my hybrids *
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*both, depends on my mood*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*I check the camp-site and say hello to my villagers*
14) What is your favorite set?*the fruit set*
15) Why is it your favorite set?*I don't know, it's quirky and I love the carpet and wallpaper*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*all the cute noises - tapping of footsteps the music and rain etc*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *I fell into a pitfall planted by a gravestone in a dream-town..."I dug my own grave"*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*5, because it's not finished yet*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*spend it on pwp's,expanding my house and commissioning a better signature*
20) Do you Time-Travel?*only in my second town (Vesperia)*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*all the items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*I'm missing Katarina's shop and T&T Emporium*
23) What's your least favorite item?*ten billion barrel*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*1-2h*
25) Do you have a tan?*on the game: No, in real life yes*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?*Sheldon - because he wont move!*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?*yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*Tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*my first town has a playground area and the rest is zen themed. In my second town I'm planning to make it horror themed with modern train station and mayors house, not going to be able to start on that until summer though*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?*I like collecting things and if I didn't have the game my house would be full of collections, plus it's fun*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? gala (she decided to move right on my path by re-tail when I had spent days working it out perfectly - made me reset my town I was so angry)


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 18, 2014)

I know I've done this already, but I really want do do it again.
1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal, jambette is the absolute  most hideuous thing in the entire universe.
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Pocket full of 999 trillion bells
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Marshal, zucker, julian the fabulous unicorn, pietro, kabuki, o'hare, beau, merengue,drago
4) What is your favorite item in the game?The beans
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Resetti, he just goes on and on and on lecturing you to not reset
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Well, once my friend and I were glitching up onto t&t emproium and I ended up getting on to the giant hill behind the shops, and it just reminded me of the scene where the one lady from sound of music is twirling around on the hill
7) What's your town name? Kalos!
8) How did you come up with this name?I came up with it when I was excited about pokemon x and y coming out
9) Is your town complete? No, not nearly.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 14 mil, about
11) What is the best thing about your town? My villagers. I love them to bits <3
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? with friends, everything is better with friends!
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. I walk around and talk to my villagers, check the shops, and harvest my perfect fruit
14) What is your favorite set? The minimalist set
15) Why is it your favorite set? I like all the white in it, plus it can fit easily in small rooms.
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? Everything, It's animal crossing for pete's sake
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
When my friend and I were glitching in her town And I got stuck behind the entrance to happy home academy and I said "mam, please go home. We're closed. come back tomorrow."
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? a 7 i guess
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Save it or try to buy my dreamies. 
20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes, but only by a couple days.
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?All the bells. Then I could buy all the items and still have money left over
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? no, but all I need is katrina's fortune teller shop
23) What's your least favorite item? the alpine panel, it serves no purpose.
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?a couple hours
25) Do you have a tan?No, but I want one
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Bob, he died 9x for our sins.
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Jambette and diva
28) Have you achieved perfect town? Yes! I even got the golden can
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Island tours, i don't need to hunt beetles because I already have alot of money
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Kind of, the theme is a grassy, flowery town.
31) Why do you play animal crossing? Because It helps me get away from all the problems in my life.
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?Jambette. I hate her with all my heart, and I wish I could rip off her lips and shove them up her anus


----------



## Davis_Hunsinger (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beautiful Town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Jacques, Kid Cat, Zell, Rudy, Cece, Vich?, Papi, Bill, Whitney, and Hopkins
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Bamboo Tree (Furniture)
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Lyle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Nothing
7) What's your town name? Pikland
8) How did you come up with this name? Pikmin, added with land
9) Is your town complete? No, but close
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 800,000,000+ (Powersaves)
11) What is the best thing about your town? Tree placement
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? Friends
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Check mail, talk to villagers
14) What is your favorite set? Modern
15) Why is it your favorite set? Looks cool
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? You can do whatever you want
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? Nothing
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 7
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? I already do
20) Do you Time-Travel? No
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Items
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? Yes
23) What's your least favorite item? Slingshot, balloon furniture looks stupid
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 10 minutes, unless certain people are online. Then it can be 2+ hours
25) Do you have a tan? No
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Bob
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Paula
28) Have you achieved perfect town? Yes
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Hunt, but I never go to the island.
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Japanese-themed (Dream Town isn't updated)
31) Why do you play animal crossing? I just enjoy it
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Poppy, she destroyed my gold rose garden.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 7, 2017)

Spoiler: didn't want to flood the page with my answers



1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Skye mostly*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *ABD (saves so much time running back and forth)*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle (talks too much)*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *When Ursala keeps freaking out that Gayle wrestled a bear once and won. The irony of it *
7) What's your town name? *Meridale*
8) How did you come up with this name? *IDK*
9) Is your town complete? *HAHAHAHA, no*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *27mil-ish bells*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My perfect town status*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *fossils, villagers, shops, watering*
14) What is your favorite set? *natural*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *it looks cool*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *calm atmosphere*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *nothing?*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *4/10. its so messy right now from time traveling to kick a villager out.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *dunno. give it away maybe?*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *right now, i do. but i will stop once i have all of my villagers.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *all items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *still need katrina's shop*
23) What's your least favorite item? *i have no idea*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *i have school so i dunno*
25) Do you have a tan? *nope*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *diana since I had Bob before*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *i dunno*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *i like doing both*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *city resort next to the beach*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *cause its fun*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *uh, no*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal ofc

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful town, because I time travel!

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
All wolves besides Dobie, Skye, and Freya

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Marie Wig?

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Probably Lyle. He talks in weird ways. at least resetti isn't that much annoying anymore...

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
The fact that villagers keep giving me crappy items after I give their stuff back

7) What's your town name?
Fairview

8) How did you come up with this name?
A freeway sign LOLOLOL
9) Is your town complete?
NOPE

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
57 Million bells

11) What is the best thing about your town?
My Splatoon characters 

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Probably with friends and alone at different times

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Buy random stuff from store
End day
Time travel
Repeat

14) What is your favorite set?

15) Why is it your favorite set?
Splatoon ofc
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Probably what you can design and Splatoon

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
I can't really tell. Villagers falling in pits or have funny arguments lawl

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
Probably a 5/10, still a work in progress!

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Buy all the Splatoon items, pay off all my house loans.
20) Do you Time-Travel?
Heck yes!
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
Items in the world, So I don't have to deal with buyin' em in the first place

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Katrina isnt unlocked yet
23) What's your least favorite item?
Stache and glasses

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
Maybe an hour or two a day

25) Do you have a tan?
Nope

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Diana ofc!
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Jambette (sorry)
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Yes!
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Hunt on the island for animals :3

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: SPLATOON SPLATOON SPLATOON!
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
Because its a time killer and fun to design, and to play as a Splatoon character (I love the squid sisters!)
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
Jambette. Again.


----------



## Quackerz (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful. I love the look of flowers*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?*Stitches, Julian and Flora*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Jukebox and wornout jeans*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*I'm not sure. Maybe when I woke up went out my door and fell straight in a pitfall*
7) What's your town name? *Oakville*
8) How did you come up with this name? *I just thought of it*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope, just started current town recently*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *10 million (not exactly*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *The fact the fruit is apples*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *by myself*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *shopping*
14) What is your favorite set? *sweets set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I love sweets*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *LACK OF INVENTORY SPACE*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *When my friend named her town "my butt" because I jokingly dared her to*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *2 (it's still new)*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Pay off stuff example PWPS or home loans*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *yes I'm an impatient person*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *items definatly*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *nope not yet*
23) What's your least favorite item? *portable toilet*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *depends if it's a school day or not school onlys a few hours others are like 10 hours*
25) Do you have a tan? *no*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana, shes so pretty*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Hippeux*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *not yet*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *island tours! They're so fun!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *it's fun and addicting. It also distracts me from real life*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *thats taking it way too far*


----------



## Forests (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *All of them. They've all been scanned in except Marshal, whom was a random move-in.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Bulb boppers & lucky clovers.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I cannot say.*
7) What's your town name? *Forest.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *I like forests, and it fits in with the theme I'm interested in.*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope, did a full reset on Oct 1st. Starting fresh.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *No idea.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My villagers, circle grass, and apples.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *It depends. *
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Fossils/ore & bell rock, Re-Tail, check Main Street, talk to my villagers, fish & bug hunt for the rest of the day. *
14) What is your favorite set? *Cabin.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I adore cabins, and it's been my favorite since the beginning.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *It's happy go lucky & carefree, for the most part.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *I cannot say.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *At the state it's now? 2. It'll get up there once I'm more progressed.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Pay off my debt and pwps, buy a newsprint hat from someone, and split the rest with my friend.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Nope.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Items. I enjoy earning bells on my own.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Not currently.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Do pitfalls count?*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *All day if I'm not overly busy.*
25) Do you have a tan? *No.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob. I'm not fond of Diana.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? * Limberg.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *In my previous save.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *My town is a forest.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Because I've been a fan of it since I was a child. It's like a second home.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Not really.*


----------



## Paxx (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Biskit, Beau, Stitches, Bruce, Goldie, Punchy, etc.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Blue cap? i wear it a lot xD*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *i trapped isabelle and ran off and left her lmao*
7) What's your town name? *Migar*
8) How did you come up with this name? *my game was pre-owned and the existing town was named Migar. i didn't know what to name my town so i stuck with it. i eventually grew to like it. it's also a misspelling of "Midgard"*
9) Is your town complete? *definitely not*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *20+ million*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *it's a fresh start from my old one*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *depends, but mostly alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *i talk to all my villagers, dig up holes, collect items i want to sell at retail, asses fossils, buy bushes at the market, and then i'll do some gardening *
14) What is your favorite set? *alpine set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *it's just very ordinary/simple and i love the patterns!*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *the way it goes by real time*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *me and my sister will sometimes trap each other or she'll lead me into a pitfall xD*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *5/10, it's not done yet*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *repay loans, buy remaining items i need, and then maybe i'll do a giveaway*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *yes, a lot*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *almost*
23) What's your least favorite item? *i really dislike the lovely furniture set*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *a couple of hours*
25) Do you have a tan? *nope*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *pff easy peasy, id choose bob c;*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *truffles 100%*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *not yet*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *island tours are fun*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *just very earthy and nature-like, nothing too special*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *cause it's fun and adorable, plus it's a way to get away from the outside world*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *truffles can go die in a pitfall*


----------



## Jellieyz (Oct 7, 2017)

1) I would give Jambette a chance
2) Beautiful town for sure, I want to look at it fondly
3) Colton, Julian and Punchy. Pretty much who I have in my town just now are my favourite.
4) Favourite item? I like the throwing beans, I throw them at everything: houses, villagers, the ocean and river, buildings.
5) Isabelle. IM THE MAYOR NOT YOU
6) Funniest? I was plot resetting recently to move in some villagers and there was a pitfall in front of Frank's house, so every time I loaded up the game I would always see him either grumpy or stuck in the pitfall.
7) Jellieyz (I wish I can change it, don't want to reset it either)
8) It's a thing I have had for ages now
9) Nope, recently took down all my paths and pwp, moved all my villagers around so I can properly make it at least nice.
10) I think around 8-9 mil just now.
11) The best thing about my town would probably the way I plotted Police Station and Brewsters. I also like how some of my villagers are neighbours to each other.
12) Alone
13) First I check if there's mail for myself and my other character, then I check the tent, then I got visit Harvey and see what he has for sale, then I go to main street and check out the stores. That's pretty much it.
14) Favourite set is the Cabin series
15) I like the design, and I customised it to have the autumn shirt for the pillow designs.
16) The environment, like clouds and rivers and the ocean.
17) I had someone visit my other town for trading but I forgot to say the mayor's name was Tiberius so they just assumed that they were expecting my other mayor, Alec, and as soon as they got there they left again before I could say anything. lol
18) Right now? A solid 4
19) PWP babyyy (Also give some of it to my sister
20) Yes
21) All the items in the world (if there was a way to store them) otherwise all the bells in the world
22) Yes
23) The megaphone can barely register what I say, must be my accent
24) Around half an hour to an hour most days
25) Nope
26) Bob, I dislike Diana's face
27) To think from the top of my head I'm going to say Vladimir purely because he moved in front of a bridge in my town.
28) I have actually and I don't think I ever will now lol
29) Island tours, that way I have some tokens to spend on the shop
30) Nope
31) It's relaxing most days, it's to pass the time
32) They would have to have done something unforgettable for me to ever do that, thought it's not off the table.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
- Marshal, although I don't mind Jambette lol
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
- Beautiful town, I can't monitor it 24/7 lol
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
- Shep! And most deers idk
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
- The folk guitar and flowers obv.
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
- All of them. But probably Isabelle since she speaks a lot.
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
- Uhh nothing yet xD
7) What's your town name?
- Jungle
8) How did you come up with this name?
- In honor of an old town of mine and it has a backstory I won't go into here.
9) Is your town complete?
- No no.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
14 millions atm, they are going towards house loans though lmao.
11) What is the best thing about your town?
- Idk, my map maybe, once I got all 3 bridges I learned to deal with it.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
- Both
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
- Check if anyone's moving, hit rocks, buy stuff.
14) What is your favorite set?
Gorgeous and sloppy.
15) Why is it your favorite set?
Gorgeous because colors and aesthetic, sloppy bc hippie stuff lol
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Ugly bird villagers
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
- Dunno.
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
For now, 6/10 because it's not done
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
- Buy all the things for catalogues, maybe give away to friends.
20) Do you Time-Travel?
- Yes
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
- Items
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
- nope, still need Gracie and Katrina
23) What's your least favorite item?
- Uhh the default beginner items idk
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
- Too much
25) Do you have a tan?
- Nope too lazy
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
- Diana, Bob is boring to me now lol
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
- Anything bird, mice, rhino, hippo basically
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
- Not yet
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
- Island hunt, I hate doing tours lmao
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
- Idk, a bit space theme, a bit hippie theme
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
- Getting back into it, it's cool and if they do another fair with the game before it's down I wanna be in
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
- See least favorite villager. But yeah Bubbles and Peaches for now.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 7, 2017)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?* Marshal of course!
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?* A beautiful town
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* Beau is an absolute cutie and so is Carmen
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* Coffee
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* none of them really. The annoying one is Rover.
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* Literally nothing.
*7) What's your town name?* I have three towns, Sefton, Rosedale and Etude
*8) How did you come up with this name?* Google maps
*9) Is your town complete?* Rosedale is complete and Sefton is getting there. I made Etude just the other day so no.
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)* 40 mil?
*11) What is the best thing about your town?* Rosedale has underpants as its flag.
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* I haven't played with friends ever tbh.
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.* Go around town, check what's up and get distracted by something or someone.
*14) What is your favorite set?* A combination between the ranch, regal and classic set.
*15) Why is it your favorite set? * I love the ranch set in white and I almost all of the time mix and match furniture from the classic and regal set. I've loved the regal set since wild world since it always looked so fancy.
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* PWPs, town designing, cherry blossoms (also not having to put up with Resetti)
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?* The toy hammer is a wonderful tool :^)
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?* Rosedale would probs be a seven just because I think it's super basic. Sefton a nine because I'm really proud of what I've done with it so far ^^
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?* Rennovate my house, buy stuff, idek
*20) Do you Time-Travel?* Between shop hours, yes.
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?* the bells to buy the items.
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* yep yep yep.
*23) What's your least favorite item?* FRIGGEN PITFALLS D; 
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* according to my 3ds, 1:34
*25) Do you have a tan?* No thanks.
*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* Diana <3
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?* Literally any of the hooker looking villagers. MONIQUE
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?* Of course 
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?* I don't even go to the island
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? * Rosedale doesn't, Sefton is a natural forest town and Etuded is going to be a pink winter town
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?* Because I enjoy it. It's fun. 
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?* AHEM MONIQUE. I'd push her off the cliff if I could :^)


----------



## Daysie (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?* Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *I would rather have a  beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Lucky, Ankha, Phoebe, Coco and Drago*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *The lotus pond*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?  *Resetti*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *I always find it funny when 2 villagers talk together and 1 is really annoyed and the other villager walks away whisteling*
7) What's your town name? *Titanic*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Someone made a hotel in HHD made in Titanic style, I found that beautiful*
9) Is your town complete? *I need to landscape more and the houses are far from ready*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Around 3 million bells*
11) What is the best thing about your town?* My campside, it is a beautiful spot on the map *
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* Rather alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *I always dig up fossils and remove plant that are planted by villagers*
14) What is your favorite set? *The 7-11 set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *because it is a rare set*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* The qr machine, it helps you personalise the town*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *I can`t think of any at the moment, but they have happened*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?* 7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Buy expensive PWP*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *sometimes a month ahead for grass recovery*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *all the items in the world*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* Yes*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Kiddie stereo*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *about half an hour*
25) Do you have a tan? *no*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* I would choose Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Charlise*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt on the Island*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Not really*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?* It is relaxing and it makes my head empty*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*No I like them all, but I like the looks from some villagers more then the other*

Thank you for making this, it was fun answering.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *A beautiful Town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?* Bluebear, wolves, deer, goldie, ruby*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Straw boater hat as I wear it a lot*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Isabelle because I am the mayor and I want to build the pwp where I want*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* Nothing really.*
7) What's your town name?* Red Oak*
8) How did you come up with this name? *It is a name I used for a while on city builder games so I just ran with it for Animal Crossing.*
9) Is your town complete? *Nope*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *I am too lazy to look but like 12 mil.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My map I guess. And my villagers.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone so no one tramples my flowers.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check shops, plant what bushes and sapling I buy, check the campsite, check what rv is there.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Classic, Minimalist, Modern Wood, Cabin, Alpine*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *Idk I just like them.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *With the new update, the new villagers and Amiibo cards.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *Nothing really.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *6*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Have multiple characters with complete houses and place more pwp's.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *No*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells to buy all the items I want*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Kiddie set, balloon set, the pink heart whatever set*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Bout 30 mins to an hour unless i am really in the mood to decorate my town.*
25) Do you have a tan? *No*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Jambette, Beardo, Barold, all the gorillas.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?* No*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *I do both but I guess tours so I can collect fruit to bring back and sell.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Forest*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Idk, it is a cute game and I like making a nice town.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Jambette.*


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Jambette. Marshal is overrated;;

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful town c:

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Fang, Teddy, Poppy, and all the Sanrio villagers!

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
I like the cushions because you can customize them and make them look adorable. Also the food items

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
r e s e t t i

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
Poppy tried to teach Teddy how to do math and I found it to be utterly adorable.

7) What's your town name?
I have a few towns, and I also share some towns, but my main two are Pastele and Pinely.

8) How did you come up with this name?
Pastele (with a dot over the second E) is pastel in some fancy other language, and Pinely sounded foresty to me.

9) Is your town complete?
Pinely is about 85% complete, but I just reset Pastele so nope!

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
Maybe 20-something-million?

11) What is the best thing about your town?
The layout and greenery fits my aesthetic perfectly so it's very relaxing for me c:

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
It depends on the time/my mood, but I usually play alone.

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Walk around to make sure my villagers aren't moving, make adjustments/tweaks to the landscaping, and look through shops.

14) What is your favorite set?
Alpine, sloppy, Kiki and Lala, and My Melody~

15) Why is it your favorite set?
Because they're really cute and they fit well with my towns.

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
How utterly charming it is, and how much they've improved it compared to previous games.

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
Watching my friends fight each other in a game of sumo. Basically you lay down some custom designs, make everyone stand on them, and then bury pitfalls all around the designs. You have to shove your friends into the pitfalls. Good times.

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
Tbh I really love my forest town so I'd probably give it an 8 or 9 ^^

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Trade them for TBT. Lol.

20) Do you Time-Travel?
noooooo

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
Items!

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Almost ;w; my main towns are fairly new, and unlocking shops in different towns over and over again can get kind of tiring..;;

23) What's your least favorite item?
Probably all the big ugly bulky tech items.

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
Weekends I can play hours, weekdays maybe half an hour to an hour. Just depends on my time.

25) Do you have a tan?
Nope

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Bob!

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
Gayle. We have a bad history with each other.

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
On one of my old towns, yes c:

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
island tours!

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
Forest and pastel ^^ I know, I'm basic.

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
Because it's overall really relaxing and easy to play. And the fandom is super sweet, events are fun, and it's pretty to look at.

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
GAYLE


----------



## Verecund (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal, of course!*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Beautiful town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Filbert, Mint, Marshal, Pecan, and Francine!*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *I'm not really sure, there's a lot of nice stuff. Fireworks table, maybe?*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *It's a tossup between Lyle and Resetti. I hate them both.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Can't think of anything in particular apart from certain villager quotes.*
7) What's your town name? *Paradise.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *I just think it's a nice name for an AC town. Plus it's the name of the main setting in one of my favourite books, which is a nice coincidence.*
9) Is your town complete? *Not even close.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *10.1 million plus whatever I have in my pocket, which I think is about 13K?*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *It has Filbert, Francine, and Marshal in it.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *It depends, but maybe alone? Haven't done it with friends too much though so I can't really say.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Look for money rock and dig up fossils/gyroids while talking to villagers, run errands, browse T.I.Y. and Able Sisters, go to museum to get fossils assessed, talk to more villagers and sell stuff at Re-Tail.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Hard to say. Alpine, maybe?*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It has lots of customization options and it looks really nice.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *It's very relaxing and you can do whatever you want.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Random things my villagers say.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7 - I love the villagers but layout and villager house placements could be much better, too many flowers in inconvenient places, not enough flowers in nice places, not enough PWPs.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Save it. I probably wouldn't even spend most of it, just a bit on a few GracieGrace pieces of furniture if I can ever get T&T Emporium and maybe a couple mortgages, and keep the rest in the ABD.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *Nope.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *All the items.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Still have to unlock T&T Emporium and Katrina's shop.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *There's a lot; maybe the fortune cookie items apart from the new ones in the update. I'd buy the fortune cookies if there was anything worth getting.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Anywhere from half an hour to an hour.*
25) Do you have a tan? *Nope.*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Bob!*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Violet.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Nope! I got it in my last town, though.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Tours.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Don't have one, no theme currently in mind.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *It's fun!*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *That sounds too cruel for me, although I really do not like Violet.*


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Marshal... so I can sell him 
2) Beautiful town
3) Olivia, Cheif, Bones, Mitzi
4) The Lunar horizon wallpaper.. I love stars
5) Lyle
6) My brother got mad I had Bones so I "gave" him his own private beach in my town
7) amos
8) I was in 4th grade, I had a dog named amos... and that happened 
9) Almost, but not yet
10) about 50 million 
11) I love it so much... idk
12) Right now alone, but soon my friend is getting AC so...
13) I don't have a daily routine anymore.. I guess I shop everyday though.
14) I guess.... princess set? 
15) I like the colors
16) The customization. No one is going to have the same experience 
17) Before my little bro had it, we had to share. We were both noobs. But those were some of the best days of ACNL.
18) 8
19) Use it to finish my town, and split the rest with my friend and little brother 
20) yeah, sometimes
21) all the items
22) yes
23) any sports equipment 
24) depends. I go into a huge burst for a few weeks, and get burned out, and then get into it again 
25) no, my character is based off me and I'm super white
26) Bob
27) Marcel
28) Yes
29) ehh, I don't feel like doing either 
30) no, just a bunch of flowers 
31) it relaxes me
32)Nah, I'll pass, thanks


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 7, 2017)

Spoiler: lmao whoops



1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal, Jambette is ugly imo*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Pocket full of bells aye*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Julian, Portia, Samson, Cole and Naomi. But mainly the first 3 since I haven't seen Cole and Naomi since like 2014
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Don't have one
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Resetti
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Julian and Wendy were talking, and Julian was telling her how good the lunch she made for him was. Julian was like "your food was very good, Wendy" and Wendy was like "And...? Go on..." And she made Julian give her so many compliments about her food until she was satisfied lmao
7) What's your town name? New Leaf
8) How did you come up with this name? It's hard for me to come up with names that I like, and I know if I picked a different name I would get sick of it fast and regret it, so I chose New Leaf.
9) Is your town complete? Nope. It's only a month and a few days old!
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) I think I have like 200k bells lol. I had a million but I spent it all on my house and PWPs
11) What is the best thing about your town? Nothing really, but I am very proud of my flag.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? Alone
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Check my mail. If there's none, I talk to my villagers. The first two I usually talk to is Wendy and Portia, because Wendy's house is in front of mine and Portia's house is in front of Wendy's lmao. After that, I go around town looking for fossils and gem rocks. Then I go and donate the fossils, I sell them if they're already in my museum. Then I go to Brewsters, then go to the campground, walk around for a little more and go off. Usually takes me 30 minutes to an hour lol
14) What is your favorite set? The Sleek set
15) Why is it your favorite set? Because it's so chill, and it's just black. I can't stand having so much pink or pastel colors all at once in my house
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? I don't know what this means but nothing really
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? Nothing funny has really happened to me lol
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 4, because it's not done yet
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Trade it for TBT or spend it all on house upgrades.
20) Do you Time-Travel? nope, but on my second town I am planning to
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Bells, if I had all the items then it wouldn't be fun trying to get them
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? Nope
23) What's your least favorite item? don't have one
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? I've been playing it everyday since September 1st.
25) Do you have a tan? no
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Bob
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Kiki
28) Have you achieved perfect town? no
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? tours
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: my town is just a town. On my second one though, I want to come up with a theme
31) Why do you play animal crossing? Because it's fun, and I really like games where you can build towns and such. The villagers are very cute too.
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Kiki*


----------



## Thair (Oct 7, 2017)

Put it under a spoiler to avoid crowding the thread haha



Spoiler



*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?* Marshal
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?* beautiful town! 
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* Fang and Robin probably. Although Lily and Sally were the first ones I got really attached to when I started playing WW years ago.
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* The cabin bed.
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* Lyle, I hate the way he's talking!
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* Everytime I (accidentally) push a villager into a trap lmao
*7) What's your town name?* Ahma!
*8) How did you come up with this name?* Being obsessed with wolverines and liking the Finnish language really helps with that. ahma = wolverine
*9) Is your town complete?* Faaaaar from it. I just restarted.
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)* Not a lot, didn't really have the chance to go beetle hunting. Maybe 500k?
*11) What is the best thing about your town?* That I already have 3 of my dreamies! Two of them were my original villagers so that's pretty cool
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* I do enjoy doing things on my own but if I had good friends to play with, I'd probably enjoy that too.
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.* Making a new character for plot resetting if one is due to move in, then dig up all fossils, go to the museum, check the shops, check the message board, talk to villagers and hunt for bugs and fish. And beetle hunting at night!
*14) What is your favorite set?* I absolutely love the cabin set.
*15) Why is it your favorite set?* It fits my town theme so freaking well haha
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* All the design possibilities and the cool graphics!
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?* Huh, can't really come up with anything super funny right now, might edit this if I do
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?* Just restarted, I don't dare to give it a rating when it's not even the tiniest bit "done"
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?* Power through upgrading my house and getting PWPs!
*20) Do you Time-Travel?* Nope, too scared it might mess up my villagers
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?* Bells probably. I love the excitement when I find a furniture items that I need to complete a series!
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* Nope
*23) What's your least favorite item?* Probably something from the balloon set? The closet and the table are just hideous.
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* Maybe 30 mins in the morning to check out the shops and plot reset and then a few times throughout the day - maybe 1-2 hours altogether? 
*25) Do you have a tan?* No, missed the tanning seasons already 
*26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* Bob is cool
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?* Tabby (or Rollo, I dislike both of them lmao)
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?* Never have, not even in my past towns! I wasn't much into PWPs and planting stuff
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?* Hunting!
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:* Loosely based on Finlands landscape but I'm improvising a lot haha
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?* It helps me relax because it kind of like the ideal world. No stress, no worries, just anthropomorphic animals!
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?* Maybe a little less violent, but I really want to punch Cobb, how dare he ruin my town! Jk, but I really don't want him


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 7, 2017)

Spoiler: hmmm wonder how much tbt this'll earn me



1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Marshal he my chubby squirrel boi (jambette is cool too tho)
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
I'd give away all my bells for a beautiful town hecc
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
aurora bones, and colton! in my town atm, probably muffy and dobie <3
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
uhhhh this is hard. I really like the round glasses though!
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Resetti probably, he's still a great character though haha
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
no idea, there are way too many weird things that happen in animal crossing
7) What's your town name?
sorarkhe!
8) How did you come up with this name?
sora=sky in japanese, arkhe=government in latin? I think? idk it's the name of one of the cities in this thing my sister was writing
9) Is your town complete?
hahahahahaaha no
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
somewhere around 25 mil I think?
11) What is the best thing about your town?
probably how I plot resetted all my villagers where I wanted them to go
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
depends, I haven't played with friends in awhile though so that'd be nice!
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
I don't really have a set routine... talk to villagers, do some favours, dig up fossils, then landscape and/or do some interior decorating? idk
14) What is your favorite set?
the alpine set!
15) Why is it your favorite set?
it's just so customizable
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
how weird yet addicting it is + all the customization
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
ummmm digging a heck ton of holes around my friend who was afk and then when she came back she was really angry
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
7, it still has a long way to go but I like the parts that I've completed so far lol
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
use it on house expansions/pwps and then exchange the rest for tbt and buy gardening supplies
20) Do you Time-Travel?
yup, esp when I'm working on my town's appearance!
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
all the items I guess
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
I still have to decide where to place the cafe but other than that yeah
23) What's your least favorite item?
no idea, but ther are tons of mediocre-looking clothes and furniture that I personally wouldnt use haha
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
uhhh maybe once or twice a week nowadays? when I first got it I legit played everyday though I was _addicted_
25) Do you have a tan?
my mayor doesn't but I'm planning on tanning one or two of my side characters!
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
bob tbh, ily diana but bob is just amazing
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
hmmmm spike probably, that little runt just wouldn't move out in the gc version
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
ye for about 2 days and then I ran out of storage and had to put a bunch of bush starts on the ground lmao
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
island tours, bug hunting is kinda boring
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
fshsgfhgsh I used to want to go for a kind of elegant seaside town theme but now i'm not so sure? it's looking kinda more natural and foresty now that it's fall
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
bc it was my childhood and such a big part of my identity, idk what I'd be like now if I'd never started playing ac. plus it's fun and whimsical and charming and an overall a+ game!
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
not really, they're all too adorable


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
_marshal because his color scheme goes better with my town. i do like jambette, but her colors don't mesh well with those of my other villagers ;;_
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
_a beautiful town! that way people can visit it and get ideas and inspiration and enjoy their time. money is just the way to get a beautiful town, not my goal._
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
_ruby is my favorite right now, but she's closely followed by fang and teddy._
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
_i really like the merlions as decorative pieces, but i also have a strong affinity for bulb boppers, the lotus pond,
 strapped books, and all the house plants. i also love white carnations and jacob's ladders!_
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
_girl, none of them. i don't understand when people have villagers and npcs they don't like in-game... like... chill...
 what did they do that was so wrong it's so pointless to hate on them... i hate it when people treat villagers they don't like badly it's just so rude and does nothing to make them leave faster._
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
click!
7) What's your town name?
_mistvale_
8) How did you come up with this name?
_its my first ever town in any ac game, so i was just looking up nature-y words and combining them with town endings (like -ville, -vale, -knoll, -ton, -beach)... and thus mistvale was born!!_
9) Is your town complete?
_no, and i hope it never is. i fear for the day when i feel like i've finished all i could finish in this game- i'd get bored and stop playing in mistvale and make a second town instead and i'm just ;;;; against ever stopping improving_
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
_around 30mill? i keep roughly 50k on me at all times_
11) What is the best thing about your town?
_i love my interior decor, and this is actually more of a love/hate thing, but my town looks like it was positively bombed with white and purple flowers_
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
_i like playing alone, but playing with friends who are chill is really fun too!_
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
_i check my mail and start heading all around town to clean it up a lil (gem rock, fossils, gyroids, bamboo), while talking to my villagers. then i sell all my extra stuff in my pockets and head to main street. usually just pick up the sapling of the day & candy (bc it's halloween day 7!!!), and then do my museum stuff. i check nooks for any exteriors i'd like and then head back into town to chill some more with my animals._
14) What is your favorite set?
_minimalist! i've also been digging the mushroom series._
15) Why is it your favorite set?
_the minimalist set is so versatile and fits my style, and i like a lot of the pieces from the mushroom series and incorporate it into my rooms a lil_
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
_i just love the open-ended, you-do-you gameplay... i guess that's what attracts me the most and what sets acnl apart from many games that have set goals and set endings_
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
_not really in my town or during a visit at all, but actually when i was watching chugga's acnl gameplay- it was when biskit sent him that birthday letter like "eat all the cake you want and don't worry about it until tomorrow" with a SCALE attached as a present. chugga laughed so hard and chugga's laugh is honestly so contagious and nice sounding_
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
_8? i think it's pretty... but i do need to get rid of the overabundance of flowers (i won't be able to make snowpeople at this rate!!! and i don't have space to get mushrooms next to trees come november!!!) and my dirt paths could use some shaping up in some places._
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
_probably hold a giveaway- those are so fun!!_
20) Do you Time-Travel?
_i do not! i've done it maybe twice in my main town to get mailbox shipments faster and to regrow grassbut it didn't feel right to me so i haven't since. in my cycling town, though, ofc i tt_
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
_omg??? neither???? imagine the state of my storage if i chose items?? and i don't even know what i'd do with all those bells? ok i guess i'd pick bells because then i can just give them away easily_
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
_i unlocked katrina's maybe a week ago (haven't built it yet- taking my time), so yes!!_
23) What's your least favorite item?
_... htis is a lil hard... i don't think i have one but if i think of one before the post ends i'll come back and edit thOH YEAH I HATE IT WHEN RANDOM YELLOW OR RED FLOWERS APPEAR IN MY WHITE AND PURPLE TOWN that's all_
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
_during the summer i played tooooo much, but now that school has started i carve out at least an hour to play. still a lot of time bc i have a LOT to do, but oops_
25) Do you have a tan?
_no, i don't... mayor claire has white hair and i personally think white hair looks best with fairer skin on her (THIS IS NOT TO SAY I DON'T LIKE TANS I THINK THEY'RE REALLY NICE AND GIVE CHARACTERS SO MUCH ORIGINALITY), so she doesn't have a tan_
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
_bob! look at his silly lookin eyes!! diana is neat-o and super pretty, but bob is just so fjdjEUEUU_
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
_i don't hate any villagers at all, but i still do have a bone to pick with timbra who moved in from the void and crushed the flower patch next to my house_
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
_yes, i have! idk if i'm maintaining it well though, with the amount of crap i keep leaving on the floor overnight oops_
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
_if i'm by myself, hunting for that good $$$, but if i'm with someone else, it's definitely tour time _
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
_i guess mistvale has evolved into a slightly foresty town?? i recently got rid of all my qr paths so it definitely has a more nature-y vibe now_
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
_it's a really nice break from reality and love how rich it is and how welcoming everyone in it is (except phyllis u teenager!) (heh)_
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
_never ever!! please don't hate on villagers! it's so useless and some can't help it if they're a lil less... easy on the eyes... as others! in the end, they are all just a certain personality type housed in a lil animal body, so please be kind to them and stOOp hitting them with things and pushing them into pitfalls!!!!_


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Obviously Jambette, dead serious
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beautiful Town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Jambette & Drake
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Bubblezzz
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Lyle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Avery falling off a cliff
7) What's your town name? Nileit
8) How did you come up with this name? Welsh form of 'Delight'
9) Is your town complete? Nope
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) around 7 mil
11) What is the best thing about your town? The placement of rocks
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? Friends
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Go to shops, talk to ma animals, check TBT, usually do a trade or something, go to the island if im bored and re-path my town if im not satisfied
14) What is your favorite set? Cabin
15) Why is it your favorite set? It's very rustic
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The seasons
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? Me and my friend dressed up the exact same without planning it
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? Solid 5
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? PWP
20) Do you Time-Travel? No
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Bells
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? No
23) What's your least favorite item? The dog things
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 3-4 hours
25) Do you have a tan? no
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana, just looks nicer
27) Who is your least favorite villager? The chickens
28) Have you achieved perfect town? No
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? island tours
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Autumy
31) Why do you play animal crossing? It makes me forget about everything that stresses me out
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? My Mayor


----------



## cIementine (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? beautiful town!
3) Who are your favorite villagers? dobie, fauna, teddy, o'hare and marty
4) What is your favorite item in the game? big fan of the celeste bow and the bunny balloons
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? lyle, hands down
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? finding out that isabelle and i share both a name AND birthday
7) What's your town name? moondale
8) How did you come up with this name? saw it somewhere and thought it sounded cute lmao
9) Is your town complete? not at all, barely even started
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) idk exactly but definitely 5+ mil
11) What is the best thing about your town? me
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? alone
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. go talk to villagers, go to main street, check if anyone pings, visit campsite, etc
14) What is your favorite set? sloppy
15) Why is it your favorite set? i think the colours are cute 
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? the whole concept of being a mayor in a town of talking animals and literally only 10 other people are allowed to live there with no apparent accommodation for npc characters
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? idk
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? probably a solid 1 right now, haven't done much with it
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? buy a bunch of sets and hybrids and landscaping stuff and make a dent on my town
20) Do you Time-Travel? yes
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? bells $$$$
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? no
23) What's your least favorite item? pitfall seeds
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? haven't played in a few weeks
25) Do you have a tan? no
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? diana
27) Who is your least favorite villager? all of the pig villagers
28) Have you achieved perfect town? in the past, yes
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? hunt
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: not sure yet, most likely forest themed
31) Why do you play animal crossing? i think it is cute and fun
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? vladimir the bear


----------



## Arjh (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
Jambette as she's already in one of my towns and I love her! Marshal is overrated.

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
Beautiful town.

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
Too many to choose.

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
Balloons, don't ask, I'm just a weirdo.
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
Resetti and Lyle both do my head in.

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
No idea.

7) What's your town name?
Elysian 

8) How did you come up with this name?
It means: relating to or characteristic of heaven or paradise.

9) Is your town complete?
Nope.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
No idea.

11) What is the best thing about your town?
My villagers.

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
Alone.
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
Talk to my villagers and check re-tail.

14) What is your favorite set?
Polka dot set.

15) Why is it your favorite set?
So many customisable options.

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
Animals walk on 2 legs and talk.

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
Again no idea.

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
About 7.
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
Just put in it ABD.

20) Do you Time-Travel?
Yes.

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
Neither to be honest.

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
Don't have museum upgrade, cafe or fortune shop.

23) What's your least favorite item?
Mosquito if that counts!

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? About an hour to 2 hours.

25) Do you have a tan?
Nope

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
Bob, how can you not love a purple cat?

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
None in my current towns.

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
Only in my main town.

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
Hunt.

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
Nope.

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
It's an escape from my shi**y pointless life.

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
Redd!!!!


----------



## meo (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beautiful Town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Um, too many to list out...cuz it'd probably be thirty of them. But to keep it short, Zucker and Katt are probably my top ones.
4) What is your favorite item in the game? Umm..item like house? Tool/Streetpass?...I'm going to say kotatsu or zen tea set is my favorite.
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Resetti
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Octavian got mad during a villager conversation and then fell into a pitfall as he was trying to storm away.
7) What's your town name? I have three (in my signature).
8) How did you come up with this name? Two are words I like with meanings I like. One is the name of a place I like.
9) Is your town complete? Nope. Still in progress.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) Um...180-200 million between all three towns?
11) What is the best thing about your town? My villagers. <3
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? With friends.
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. I go around to see if anyone pings and also dig up stray bamboo seeds along the way.
14) What is your favorite set? Alpine or Modern Wood
15) Why is it your favorite set? Alpine - Cute patterns/I love blue Modern Wood - I love natural wood styles
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The animals.
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? Um..can't really think of anything..except the times I've tried to lead people to villager houses or the campground and ended up stepping into a pitfall on the way. x.x
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? I would say a 7. I think my main town's theme is cohesive and it's developed enough to be enjoyable. 
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Well..I kinda already do lol..but um it's in my savings. I like have 100 million minimum in savings. With an extra 100 million and if I was done with all upgrades for all towns, I would probably choose to just do a giveaway of bells.
20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes. Not so much in my two main towns but in my third a lot.
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? Items.
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? Yes.
23) What's your least favorite item? Um...iunno...don't really have a least, its just either in not my taste category or is my taste.
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? Most days I don't play. Weekends I probably play too much on and off...
25) Do you have a tan? No.
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Bob.
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Truffles
28) Have you achieved perfect town? Yes.
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Hunt.
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Main town is old fashioned zen theme.
31) Why do you play animal crossing? Has things I enjoy..animals, decorating, customization, seasonal themes
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Nope.


----------



## SpookySweet (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *Bells! Beautiful town can come later!*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Merengue and Tangy*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *Cupcake*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle. HHD says he's a terrible boss too!*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Hmm, I have no idea!*
7) What's your town name? *Amity*
8) How did you come up with this name? *it's a recurring name in some horror films (Jaws, Amityville) and is short enough to fit, plus an actual town name.*
9) Is your town complete? *Will it ever be?*
10) How many bells do you have? *49,412*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *My tower!*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Depends on the day. Usually alone.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Check event plaza, check for Jacob's Ladders, collect fossils, feed Shrunk, check Nook's, check Nookling shop, talk to Mabel, check and donate fossils.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Sweets! I have a player character purely to display it.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I'm a desserts lover.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *Animals with facial hair. Why.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL? *The face I gave my "creepy" player character.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? 
20) Do you Time-Travel? *No*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells, because otherwise I'd be bored and leave!*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *Nope. Working on it!*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Balloon anything*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Varies wildly. Probably a couple of hours?*
25) Do you have a tan? *Not at the moment but I did for a long time*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Limberg*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Just three days ago!*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Depends on the day- mostly tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Not really*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Cute time-killer, full of surprises and new things every day*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Nah, not really, though I don't think Coco would mind weaponizing herself.*


----------



## Soigne (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *A beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Tangy, Daisy, Rosie, Dobie, Erik.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *The silver watering can.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Nothing funny ever really happens.*
7) What's your town name? *Belmont.*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Nothing in particular. I just liked the way it sounded.*
9) Is your town complete? *No.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *20 million. It's enough for me not to have to worry about paying off public works projects, but at the same time I'm trying to expand it further.*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *There's nothing rather striking in my town.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Water all of my flowers & get coffee from Brewster.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Minimalist.*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It's very clean looking.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *Nothing really.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *Again, nothing.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *A solid 7 1/2.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *Keep all of it in savings.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *No.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *All the items, so I wouldn't have to waste my bells on items but just on public works projects.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *I'm missing Katrina's shop & the emporium.*
23) What's your least favorite item? *I don't really know.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *Between 1-2 hours.*
25) Do you have a tan? *No.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Beardo or Charlise or Rocket.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Hunt on the island.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *N/A.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Anxiety relief.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *No.*


----------



## Flare (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*Beautiful Town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *Stitches, Marshal, Molly, Phoebe*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *New 3DS XL K.K.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Marshal was willing to let Bertha wear his Jacket for warmth.*
7) What's your town name? *Lucidity*
8) How did you come up with this name? *Just thought of something lucid like.'*
9) Is your town complete? *No.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *0*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *Villagers.*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *Alone.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *Talk with Villagers, Check Stores.*
14) What is your favorite set? *Zodiac Set*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *I like it's Astrological theme.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *Idk.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*Ehh not sure.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *5*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *But stuff, give it away.*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *No*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? *Bells.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *No*
23) What's your least favorite item? *Fish on a Board*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *20 minutes.*
25) Do you have a tan? *No.*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Rory*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? *Yes.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *Island Tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*Probably plan on something astrological.*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *Helps with Anxiety.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? *Rory.*


----------



## HappyTails (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh this looks like fun. I shall do it.

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? 
*I don't pick and choose villagers. I like all of them*

2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*Beautiful town. Bells are pretty easy to earn*

3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*See answer #1*

4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*The Lovely Phone*

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*Resetti*

6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*Nothing in this town but in a previous town I had two snooties and they both bashed the shampoo one of my other villagers was using*

7) What's your town name?
*Ossipri*

8) How did you come up with this name?
*Random name generator*

9) Is your town complete?
*Nope, not even close*

10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*36,059 total*

11) What is the best thing about your town?
*The landscaping is actually coming along nicely*

12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*I'm mostly a solo player but I'll visit other towns and let them visit me*

13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Hunt for fossils and fake rock and get coffee*

14) What is your favorite set?
*Cabana*

15) Why is it your favorite set?
*I like the rustic look it has.*

16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*The rags to riches feel this game has. I like games like that*

17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*When I first started playing this game, I was a part of Club Tortimer and the other person who was on the island with me, kept glitching in and out. I don't know I found that funny*

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*7...It's not done yet but I'm liking how it's turning out*

19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*Buy all the house expansions then pay them all off*

20) Do you Time-Travel?
*No*

21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*All the bells, then I could buy all the items*

22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*Not yet*

23) What's your least favorite item?
*King Tut mask. Not only is it ugly but it brings bad luck*

24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*A few hours a day*

25) Do you have a tan?
*I did, but not anymore*

26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*See answer to question #1*

27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*See answer to question #1*

28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*Not yet*

29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Hunt because the island tours can be annoying at time, but then again so can hunting*

30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
*I don't have a town theme*

31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*Because it's fun. I love RPG games. And it has animals, somethign else I like*

32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*No, that's pretty messed up. XD*


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 7, 2017)

_1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?_

Marshal. Not a big fan of Jambette's horrible awful design. No thanks. 

_2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?_

A beautiful town. Bells have no use to me if I have a beautiful town.

_3) Who are your favorite villagers?_

Too many. I love the villagers I have atm (Merengue, Zucker, Flora, Fauna, Francine, Fang, Marshal, Julian, Rosie, and Diana). I also adore Beau, Genji, Blanche, Cranston, Whitney, Skye, Ankha, Bluebear, Bob, all the dog villagers like Lucky, Daisy, Goldie, Bunnie, Ruby, Rudy, Lily, Wolfgang etc. etc.

_4) What is your favorite item in the game?_

Again, way too many. I personally really love food items. Afternoon tea-set, berliner, cupcake, birthday cake, bread making set, Cinnamoroll tray, donut box, donut cushion, glass teapot, hearty/light breakfast, kiddie meal, kerokero cake, rice cake, songpyeon, zen tea set. I also like flower themed items like the flower set, bamboo grass, trellis, greenhouse box. The first item I became obsessed with was the lunar horizon though.  

5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?

Isabelle cause how dare she tell me where to place things!! >:-(

_6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?_

One time Fang was fishing over sand then he complained about how no fishes were biting :')))))

_7) What's your town name?_

Spring.

_8) How did you come up with this name?_

Honestly idk I didn't know what to call my town and called it Spring cause I liked Spring and I was lazy. 

_9) Is your town complete?_

Yep pretty much. I do move random stuff about here and there but it is complete c:

_10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)_

Uhm... 800 mil? Just way too much and it's never used. 

_11) What is the best thing about your town?_

The landscaping? I worked really hard on it. 

_12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?_

With friends! Unless I'm working on my town/landscaping then I'd rather do it alone. Otherwise, more fun with other people!

_13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day._

Check who's moving, remove random flowers that has popped up, check who's in campground, do random tasks.

_14) What is your favorite set?_

Mermaid, astrology DLC set, Cinnamoroll, and Kiki & Lala set.

_15) Why is it your favorite set?_

I love the color palette of all of them. 

_16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?_

Building your own town and the animal villagers.

_17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?_

Finding out I logged over 1000 hour into this goddamn game. 

_18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?_

Maybe 7? It's nice but not super perfect or impressive. Not sure what I would like to do yet though.

_19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?_

I already do and honestly it's kinda useless to have that much. Maybe pay off my entire mortage but after that, not much. 

_20) Do you Time-Travel?_

Yepp too impatient.

_21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?_

Items cause I'm a hoarder and also I would use the bells buy the items anyways.

_22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?_

Yep!

_23) What's your least favorite item?_

Not sure. Anything creepy or Halloween themed maybe?

_24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?_

Maybe 10 or 20 mins?

_25) Do you have a tan?_

Nope!

_26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?_

Probably Diana. But I like Bob too!

_27) Who is your least favorite villager?_

Rocket, Jambette or any uchi villagers (ugh that personality is ew I don't find them sisterly or whatever they were supposed to be at all)

_28) Have you achieved perfect town?_

Yep!

_29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?_

Island tours are super fun I would much rather!

_30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:_

My town is a mix of cherry blossom/zen theme.

_31) Why do you play animal crossing?_

I don't even know stop me pls this goddang game.

_32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?_

Rocket cause *insert profanity*

oops this post is so long


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 7, 2017)

Spoiler: I'm putting this in a spoiler to save room



*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*
Jambette. Sure, she's ugly, but Marshal is ugly _and_ annoying.

*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*
Beautiful town. Flowers are better than bells 

*3) Who are your favorite villagers?*
Leopold, Meow, Bangle, Rolf, Pietro, Cole, and Filbert. Oh and I love all the other sheep too.
I'm assuming this includes villagers not in my town/in NL.

*4) What is your favorite item in the game?*
Idk about ACNL but my favorite item in AC:GCN is the N Logo (click it!) 

*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*
Isabelle. She constantly gets on my nerves and is not a competent secretary in any way.

*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*
When Zucker asked Willow what the "J" stood for in PB&J sandwich and I told it was "junk".

*7) What's your town name?*
Boston

*8) How did you come up with this name?*
From the capital of Massachusetts. I'd probably name it something different now, but I've had this name since around November of 2012 so I have a sentimental connection to it.

*9) Is your town complete?*
No but tbh I don't think it ever _will_ be. It's changing all the time with my flower hybridization and whatnot.

*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*
About 25mil.

*11) What is the best thing about your town?*
The rainbow bed of roses surrounding my flower clock, with Zucker and Filbert's houses perfectly placed on either side of the clock.
Also the fantastic bed of blue and purple pansies near my house.

*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*
Alone. Paying with other people who aren't in the same room as me makes me nervous.

*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
I'd usually water all my flowers first.

*14) What's your favorite set?*
I really like the flower set and the fruit set. I also like all the misc. Nintendo furniture.

*15) Why is it your favorite set?*
I like the flower set cause I'm a flower fanatic, I like the fruit set because I think fruits are adorable, and I like the Nintendo furniture cause... well how can't you like it?

*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*
The different types/colors of flowers and trees.

*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*
I think you already asked this question... refer to #6 

*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*
64/10 for the flowers~

*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*
Just shove it all in my ABD. I don't have any use for that amount of money.

*20) Do you Time-Travel?*
Absolutely. As a matter of fact, my game is about 2 months behind as of right now, and when I start playing again it'll be about 4 months behind.

*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*
Items. They're not as easy to get.

*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*
Yes! The last one I got was Katrina's fortune shop, and though it took forever I did get it.

*23) What's your least favorite item?*
The TVs. They're not as good as they were on the N64/GCN.

*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
I haven't played in about 2 months, but I used to play it for about an hour a day. When I first got it I played it for about 8 hours a day for 3 months.

*25) Do you have a tan?*
I did at one point.

*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*
Diana/ Bob is kinda annoying to look at.

*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*
Probably Ribbot. Been my least favorite since he showed up in my WW town many years ago.

*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*
Yes, I even have an accumulating garden of Jacob's Ladders ^^

*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*
Idk, hunting is a bit tedious and I don't like most of the tours. Though if the only tours I'm doing are scavenger hunt and ore hunter, then sign me right up.

*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*
Probably just flower. I don't have a specific theme but flowers make up at least 75% of the town.

*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
Cause it's cute and funny.

*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*
_RIBBOT._


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Probably Marshal- not a fan of frogs.
2) The bells- I can make a beautiful town faster with those!
3) Kiki, Shep, Moe, Curlos, and Zell!
4) Definitely the Kotatsu.
5) Lyle. I hate his manner of speech.
6) I picked Pashmina an orange, and she gave me an orange in return.
7) I have two- Plum Bay and Junction!
8) The first I just wanted two words, and the second was a backup because "Promenade" was one letter too long.
9) Plum Bay is, Junction isn't.
10) ~9,000,000
11) I quite like my villagers!
12) I like playing with friends as I don't get to do it often!
13) Find the fossils and get them assessed, then shop, then talk to my villagers.
14) The minimalist set!
15) There are not many limits to what you can do with it in a room.
16) Ooooh, the soundtrack.
17) From my town again, but Moe said to me, "One man's trash is another man's treasure, so I'm gonna sell you this trash can."
18) I'd give Plum Bay an 8.5.
19) Buy E V E R Y T H I N G
20) I time travel so much oh my god
21) The items!
22) I restarted fairly recently so I don't have the Emporium or Katrina
23) Get any nursery items so far away from me
24) Peobably about an hour
25) Oh no I gotta stay true to my paleness
26) Probably Diana
27) J I T T E R S
28) I have once!
29) I like hunting way more than tours!
30) I like grid-like/city-like setups. Plum bay is autumn themed and Junction is gonna be super urban.
31) It's nostalgic and happy!
32) I don't hate any villager that much!


----------



## Cascade (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beautiful town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Tangy is my favorite
4) What is your favorite item in the game? My golden watering can
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Isabelle :-:
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? I have no idea lol
7) What's your town name? Fairview
8) How did you come up with this name? My hometown when i was a kid.
9) Is your town complete? 65%
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 26 million left
11) What is the best thing about your town? flowering my flowers.
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? both
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. check the fossils first then watering flowers, talk to villagers etc.
14) What is your favorite set? classic
15) Why is it your favorite set? because i like the design.
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? i dont know.
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 9/10
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? pay all my charcters house 
20) Do you Time-Travel? ofc i do time travel
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? in the world x)
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? yup
23) What's your least favorite item? i don't have one
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 5 hours or more
25) Do you have a tan? 
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Violet 
28) Have you achieved perfect town? yup, i love it
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? hunt for sure,.
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Nope.
31) Why do you play animal crossing? because its fun c:
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? Bunnie


----------



## mitfy (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Marshal
2) hoooo I dunno.. I started out with bell boom but after getting some money I switched to beautiful town. honestly i want both but i guess
3) sterling is my favorite
4) a single item?! i don't know. there's nothing i'm particularly attached to but i did wear my sheik costume for a while 
5) i dont have many encounters w/ the resettis so i guess lyle
6) once a friend was over and they dug a hole with their shovel and i somehow fell into the hole like i'd fallen into a pitfall
7) rosaluna
8) i was going to make it "rosamunda" since that was my hobbit name when i was like, 11-12. BUT it was a letter too long so i made it end w/ luna instead
9) FAR from it
10) juuuuuuuuuust short of 2 million bells
11) the map
12) playing w friends is fun but i think i like to play alone most of the time
13) walk around with my watering can and water some flowers to heal grass, then check the shops
14) i dunno, i like the rococo set
15) i got the rococo bed as my first gift from wishy the star, then i really liked the rest of the series as well
16) uh idk? the graphics and style i think.
17) another funny thing that's happened is that at a friends town, two people somehow managed to sit on the same rock and intercepted. 
18) hhhh i dunno maybe like a 6 or 7? it's not done yet so :v
19) i would probably graciously buy things off off TBT and buy things for my friends as well, like pay off PWPs
20) only when i need to get something done or plot reset
21) bells
22) yes!
23) i dunno man some things are pretty ugly
24) a few hours
25) nope
26) i've never had either but i like them both!
27) idk some are p horrid looking, but i don't think i have an ultimate least favorite
28) yes! for quite some time
29) i alternate a lot tbh
30) i'm aiming to have a foresty theme
31) because it's fun!
32) lol don't think so


----------



## SugoiPurin (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Marshal!
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? Beautiful town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Spork is my all time favorite
4) What is your favorite item in the game? My pink bunny balloon lol
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Isabelle. I'm sorry but you make me wanna pull my hair out when I try to set up pwps.
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Cookie giving me back something I gave her as a gift. 
7) What's your town name? Oyasumi
8) How did you come up with this name? I wanted to have a dreamy like name for my new town I liked this one the most.
9) Is your town complete? Heck no.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 52,724 in wallet. 16mil in ABD.
11) What is the best thing about your town? My villagers and my flowers 
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? Play with friends! But I have no one to play with though
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Talk to my villagers, check out what's on premium at retail, go to check out the stores, tan my mayor, water my flowers, goof around
14) What is your favorite set? Princess and Kiki and Lala sets!
15) Why is it your favorite set? Princess because it has a regal and girly theme to it. Kiki and Lala because I LOVE Sanrio stuff and it's just so dreamy <3
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? How goregous the scenery can be at times. 
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? I managed to get attacked by bees 3 times in a row once. It was not a good day for my mayor.
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 2/10 it's not complete and kinda messy atm.
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Pay off all my characters homes!
20) Do you Time-Travel? Yes but only to move out a villager or plot reset
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? All the items in the world because I'm a huge hoarder.
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? Nope!
23) What's your least favorite item? Dunno 
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? About 2-3 hours now since school started up again. It depends on how tired I am
25) Do you have a tan? Yes! 
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana. I love her so much <3
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Probably Tex or Diva.
28) Have you achieved perfect town? Nope
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Hunt. Need those bells 
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: You know your standard dreamy pink town but with a magical vibe.
31) Why do you play animal crossing? It makes me happy plus it's fun! 
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?


----------



## Skullfriend (Oct 7, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
*Marshal. Hes such a cutie oml*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*Beautiful town!!*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*I'd put Genji 20 times but thaatsss spaammyy.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*Its not really a specific item, just any plant furniture*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*Resetti : p*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*In my old town one of my jock villagers made me pull out a time capsule and inside was a shirt. He said he had such a weird style when he buried it, and then as a reward he proceded to give me said shirt :' )*
7) What's your town name?
*Moonlily!*
8) How did you come up with this name?
*i kinda just looked up "acnl town name ideas" and picked out two things I liked from there. ^^;*
9) Is your town complete?
*Not even close, I only reset about a month ago*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*Around 80000 at the moment*
11) What is the best thing about your town?
*The villagers. I managed to start out with a few of my dream villagers, Genji, Ruby and Fauna and its honestly just awesome*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*Eh, alone*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*- Dig up fossils or Gyroids
- Water flowers
- Go to T&T's, buy out their stock
- Go to Able's, see if theres any good clothing there that day
- Talk to my villagers
Aaand thats it!*
14) What is your favorite set?
*Minimalist*
15) Why is it your favorite set?
*Decorating with it just makes for a really simple and pretty home *
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*All the collectables. Seriously if someone likes collecting its a paradise.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*I haven't really visited any towns so far ^^;*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*5 right now. Still a lot of construction going on*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*Finish a bunch of PWPs and Upgrade my stores as much as possible.*
20) Do you Time-Travel?
*Nopey*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*Bells probably.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*Not quite ^^;*
23) What's your least favorite item?
*I don't really have one? Balloon stuff I guess.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*Probably around an hour and a half, maybe two*
25) Do you have a tan?
*Nah*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*..Bob >>*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*Tutu or Broccolo.. Tutu brought fleas in on her first day she moved in and broccolo just kinda ruins my villager theme right now*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*LOL I WISH*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Island tours! They're fun*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
*I'm planning on like a cute/regal theme*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*Its a huge de-stress at the end of the day*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*nO???*


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 7, 2017)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*
I had to look up Jambette, so I definitely pick Marshal. 

*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*
Beautiful. 

*3) Who are your favourite villagers?*
Felicity, Kiki, Colton, basically all the wolves, Fauna... Oh man I could go on. There are so many. 

*4) What is your favourite item in the game?*
I love all the food furniture, they're all so cute. 

*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*
Resetti. 

*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*
Continuously giving Muffy the same piece of furniture back every time she stuck it in Re-Tail. 

*7) What's your town name?*
Bluebell!

*8) How did you come up with this name?*
I really love bluebells, they're such a beautiful flower and it seemed like a cute name for a town. 

*9) Is your town complete?*
Nope, but I don't think it ever will be. 

*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*
About 2.6 million. 

*11) What is the best thing about your town?*
My cute villagers.

*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*
Alone, but I like the idea of having a group of friends I could get together with and play together. 

*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
I do a patrol around the town, talking to everyone, checking the campground, etc. 

*14) What is your favourite set?*
Uhhh... I guess Rococo? But customized to the black/purple version. 

*15) Why is it your favourite set?*
It's pretty.

*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*
A sore thumb. Hahaha

*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*
I can't really think of anything...

18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
6. It really doesn't have a theme, it's kinda all over the place. I still love it though. :3

*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*
Buy the crowns and Gracie furniture.

*20) Do you Time-Travel?*
Yep, but not excessively. 

*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*
All the items. Wouldn't really need bells, then. 

*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*
No, actually. I still haven't got Katrina.  ?\_(ツ)_/?

*23) What's your least favourite item?*
10 million barrel or whatever it's called. What's the point?

*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
An hour or two. 

*25) Do you have a tan?*
In game or IRL? The answer to both is no xD

*26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*
Diana. She's pretty~

*27) Who is your least favourite villager?*
Any and all chicken villagers.

*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*
Yep! I have quite a few jacob's ladders around.

*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*
Hunting buuuugggsss.

*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*
Not in my main town but I'm planning one for the new game I got today! 

*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
Because it's adorable and relaxing. 

*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*
YIKES.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 8, 2017)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*
Jambette, even if she's not my favorite, I would pick her since she's at least not 
so boring and overrated like Marshal.

*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*
A beautiful town.

*3) Who are your favorite villagers?*
Freya, Pietro, Whitney, Hippeux, Kid Cat, Chief, Bitty, Claude...And some more.

*4) What is your favorite item in the game?*
Bubble blower.

*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you 
pick to be the most annoying?*
Isabelle is kinda annoying when it comes to PWPs and their placement...

*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*
I found it funny when a villager falls into a pitfall out of nowhere.

*7) What's your town name?*
Rosepool.

*8) How did you come up with this name?*
The name came up in my mind when I was looking for a town name.

*9) Is your town complete?*
Nope.

*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*
About 300k right now.

*11) What is the best thing about your town?*
It has apples as native fruit, which is just perfect, since I love the perfect apples
a lot.

*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*
Alone.

*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
Going around the town, talk with some villagers, check out the shops etc.

*14) What is your favorite set?*
Sloppy set.

*15) Why is it your favorite set?*
Because it fits perfectly into my mayor's house.

*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*
The various ways of how you can build up a town.

*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from 
anybody's town that's not your own!)?*
Hm, can't remember...

*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*
I would say 7.

*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*
I would pay off some PWPs, maybe buy some expensive items and save a part.

*20) Do you Time-Travel?*
Yep.

*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*
All the items.

*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*
Nope.

*23) What's your least favorite item?*
I would say the items you can get from the fortune cookies which Redd sells at the
Firework Show. Except for the lovely phone, the other items are not so good at all. 
At least I don't have a use for them.

*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
About an hour. 

*25) Do you have a tan?*
Nope.

*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*
I would say Bob. Diana is also ok.

*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*
Cobb.

*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*
Nope.

*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*
Hunt on the island. 

*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*
I have a forest-ish theme.

*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
Because the game is full of fun and creativity.

*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*
Nah. I mean, there are some villagers I don't like, but I don't hate them that much 
that I would stuff them with nails. I'm not that brutal, lol.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 8, 2017)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? * Marshal
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?* Beautiful town
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?* Walker, Tom, Tad, Agent S., and Dotty
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?* The frog chair
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?* Lyle
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?* Getting asked to deliver a present to someone who is literally standing right next to the person who asked
*7) What's your town name?* Beyond and Hamilton
*8) How did you come up with this name?* Beyond = personal anecdote, Hamilton = the musical
*9) Is your town complete?* Beyond is, Hamilton is not
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)* Like 100,000 lol I'm broke
*11) What is the best thing about your town?* The best thing about Beyond is the flower paths and the fact that Walker is there. In Hamilton I like all the villagers and think it's a pretty interesting layout. My town plaza is encircled by perfect peach trees XD
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?* Alone
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.* Talk to villagers and then do whatever chores they want
*14) What is your favorite set?* The polka dot set
*15) Why is it your favorite set?* I love polka dots
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?* Toned down villager personalities 
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?* Same as before
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?* Like 8/10? They're probably not good compared to other towns but I like them
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?* Exchange it for TBT
*20) Do you Time-Travel?* No
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?* Bells
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?* Yes in Beyond, no in Hamilton
*23) What's your least favorite item?* Men's toilet
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?* Sadly I don't play it much anymore but I used to play for about half an hour a day
*25) Do you have a tan?* No
*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?* Probably Bob
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?* Beardo
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?* Yes in Beyond, no in Hamilton
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?* Hunt
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*Hamilton is supposed to be Hamilton themed but I haven't done much work on it yet.
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?* I love everything about. It's a magical game
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?* Nah that's too violent


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 8, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? Idk who Jambette is so Marshal.
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? A beautiful town
3) Who are your favorite villagers? Bunnie, Rosie, Marshal, Fauna and some I can't think of r/n
4) What is your favorite item in the game? I don't know, Fauna's pic?
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? Lyle
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? Pudge fell into a pitfall in the opening screen.
7) What's your town name? Pherae
8) How did you come up with this name? I like Fire emblem and Pherae is Eliwood's home town.
9) Is your town complete? No.
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) 27,722
11) What is the best thing about your town? My villagers
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? with friends
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. Talk to my villagers, and my dauly routine
14) What is your favorite set? Jingle I think.
15) Why is it your favorite set? It just looks so nice and wintery and stuff.
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? The villagers.
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? 
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? 4
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? Spend it on pwp's or my home.
20) Do you Time-Travel? No.
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world? ALl the items.
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? No.
23) What's your least favorite item? IDk.
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? 3-4 hours?
25) Do you have a tan? Idk.
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? Diana.
27) Who is your least favorite villager? Big top.
28) Have you achieved perfect town? nope.
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? Both.
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: Too lazy to put.
31) Why do you play animal crossing? It's fun.
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails? idk.


----------



## usa-chan (Oct 8, 2017)

*1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?*
Marshal! I love his aesthetics! But Jambette is adorable too!
*2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?*
Beautiful town, I tend to spend all of my bells on making it beautiful anyway lmao
*3) Who are your favorite villagers?*
Ahhh, there are so many! I guess it would just be summed to all of my current villagers right now though, which are Molly, Kiki, Beardo, Lucky, Ankha, Wolfgang, Deirdre, Bruce, Bonbon, and Erik.
*4) What is your favorite item in the game?*
The chaise! It's so classy.
*5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?*
Ugh, definitely Lyle. I still resent him from the earlier games.
*6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?*
Hmmm, I guess whenever my villagers fell in the pit fall?
*7) What's your town name?*
hollow! With a lower case h!
*8) How did you come up with this name?*
Not gonna lie, I was originally searching for creepy town names on Google because I wanted to create a dark themed town, but I came up with hollow on my own after seeing other people's dark towns.
*9) Is your town complete?*
Nope! I'm getting all the landscaping down though, and it's coming nicely! I just need more PWPs so sooner or later all I'll be doing is the dive trick.
*10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)*
Hmmmm, I think about 200 mill in total? I can't remember lmao
*11) What is the best thing about your town?*
Definitely the villagers! They all make the town ten times cuter! (despite it being a "dark" town)
*12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?*
Alone, I feel so awkward playing with others and I feel bad because I come off as weird. >.<
*13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.*
First, I go to all of my breeding flowers and check if there are any new hybrids that I need, then I water whichever ones I want to, run around to dig up any fossils or underground thingys, talk to villagers and do some of their requests, go to Main Street and shop, continue to talk to villagers, sell any unwanted things at Retail, either do another PWP or donate to one, and then I go decorate my house or characters!
*14) What is your favorite set?*
The Classic set!
*15) Why is it your favorite set?*
 It's very classy and fits most of my themes!
*16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?*
How nice and inviting it is 
*17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?*
This person keeps visiting my town whenever I open gates, they're actually another user on here, and it happens every single time. It was funny at first, but now it gets annoying because they should know the name of the town they're visiting! How hard is it to ask before barging into another town?
*18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?*
Hmm, a six tbh. I know that it's not as creative or great as other towns, but I also know that it's getting there!
*19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?*
Use it to buy things on this site or tumblr to fix my town.
*20) Do you Time-Travel?*
Yep! I'm currently in June of 2018.
*21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*
Items then I wouldn't have to pay for them.
*22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?*
Nope, but I'm getting there!
*23) What's your least favorite item?*
Anything with polka dots, ugh.
*24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?*
Three hours at most.
*25) Do you have a tan?*
No, I like wearing hats in the game.
*26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?*
Diana, Bob creeps me out too much.
*27) Who is your least favorite villager?*
I can't remember his name, but the ugly grey cub with a beard. UGH, he is the worst.
*28) Have you achieved perfect town?*
Not yet!
*29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?*
Hunt on the tour. Gotta get them bells somehow
*30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:*
Dark and creepy! Abandoned kinda!
*31) Why do you play animal crossing?*
It's stress relieving and helps me keep calm.
*32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*
Nah, I love all of my villagers!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 8, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette?
*Marshal. I don't even like him that much but Jambette is hideous in my opinion.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*A beautiful town.*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*I like Muffy, Phoebe, Portia, Bangle, Blanche... I like too many to name.*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*The bandage is my go-to accessory so probably that.*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*Isabelle. I like all the other characters because they have more personality than Isabelle does, even though I don't think she is annoying at all really.*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*I mean... I don't really know to be honest.*
7) What's your town name?
*Blush.*
8) How did you come up with this name?
*It is the name of a wonderful album by Moose Blood.*
9) Is your town complete?
*Nope.*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*Around two million or so.*
11) What is the best thing about your town?
*It's pretty *
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*Alone.*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Look for fossils and the gem/money rocks, talk to villagers and check shops.*
14) What is your favorite set?
*Rococo.*
15) Why is it your favorite set?
*It's very regal and stately.*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*The cuteness and the calmness of the game.*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*No clue.*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*At the moment its around a 7.*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*Pay off my mortgage and decorate my house the way I want it.*
20) Do you Time-Travel?
*Nope.*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*Bells.*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*All apart from Katrina's.*
23) What's your least favorite item?
*Anything from the lovely series I guess.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*I try to, but I go through phases.*
25) Do you have a tan?
*Nope.*
26) If you had to choose between Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*Diana.*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*I hate Gigi and Jambette. Also Boone is ugly.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*Yes.*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Hunt.*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*It is relaxing and addictive.*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*Not really.*


----------



## Allure (Oct 8, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? 
*Neither*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells?
*Beautiful Town*
3) Who are your favorite villagers?
*Melba the Normal Koala*
4) What is your favorite item in the game?
*Wendell's Painting*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying?
*Is Tom Nook an option?*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town?
*Falling in a pitfall right when opening house door*
7) What's your town name?
*Imagine*
8) How did you come up with this name?
*It's my chance to be creative*
9) Is your town complete?
*Is that a trick question?*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included)
*Around 10k*
11) What is the best thing about your town?
*How Mayor Awletea tries to make everybody happy*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends?
*I'm a loner*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day.
*Check rocks, talk to villagers, shop on Main St., ect.*
14) What is your favorite set?
*The Mushroom Series*
15) Why is it your favorite set?
*It's aesthetically pleasing*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL?
*How carefree and relaxing the experience is*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)?
*A villager pinging me, walking towards me, and falling into a pitfall*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it?
*3*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it?
*Give it away*
20) Do you Time-Travel?
*Nah*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?
*Items*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked?
*Nope*
23) What's your least favorite item?
*10 Million Barrel*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily?
*An hour or two*
25) Do you have a tan?
*Nah*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose?
*Pretty Diana*
27) Who is your least favorite villager?
*The ones with ugly scars, the huge villagers, and the villagers with facial hair*
28) Have you achieved perfect town?
*Nah*
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island?
*Tours*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put:
*No theme*
31) Why do you play animal crossing?
*It's a fun and relaxing experience*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?
*"Hello, is this the local insane asylum? Yes, I need to infer about my friend, it think they might be insane..."*


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 8, 2017)

1) Would you rather have Marshal or Jambette? *Marshal. He's a dreamie of mine.*
2) Would you rather have a beautiful town or a pocket full of bells? *A pocket full of bells. So I can give the bells to people so they can help me with my town!*
3) Who are your favorite villagers? *i have too many..*
4) What is your favorite item in the game? *My trusty glow wand!*
5) If you had to pick out of Resetti, Lyle, Isabelle, and Don Resetti, who would you pick to be the most annoying? *Lyle*
6) What is the funniest thing that ever happened in your town? *Julian spilled hot chocolate on Penelope  *
7) What's your town name? *Frosting*
8) How did you come up with this name? *I wanted a sweet town name!*
9) Is your town complete? *Heck to the noo!*
10) How many bells do you have?(ABD included) *Don't remember!*
11) What is the best thing about your town? *The flower garden!*
12) Would you rather play alone or play with friends? *With friends!*
13) List what you do when you start the game up for the day. *I run around to see if anyone moved in. *
14) What is your favorite set? *Mermaid!*
15) Why is it your favorite set? *It look cute!*
16) What sticks out to you most in ACNL? *The little things!*
17) What's the funniest thing that's happened to you in ACNL(Can come from anybody's town that's not your own!)? *My sisters pranked me with tricky pitfall seeds!*
18) If you had to rate your town 1-10, what would you rate it? *I'll give it a 7*
19) If you had 100 million bells, what would you do with it? *idk!*
20) Do you Time-Travel? *yes!*
21) Would you rather have all the bells in the world or all the items in the world?*All the items!*
22) Do you have all your shops unlocked? *no!*
23) What's your least favorite item? *The DOLLY! AIKA VILLAGE RUINED IT.*
24) How much on average do you play ACNL daily? *I don't keep track!*
25) Do you have a tan? *no*
26) If you had to choose bewteen Diana and Bob, who would you choose? *Diana!*
27) Who is your least favorite villager? *Hazel. I don't like her unibrow.*
28) Have you achieved perfect town? * no! *
29) Would you rather do island tours or hunt on the island? *hunt!*
30) Do you have a town theme(or have a plan for one)? If so, please put: *Pink/fairy tale*
31) Why do you play animal crossing? *It's a big stress reliver!*
32) Is there a villager you want to stuff with nails?*nopez! not yet at least!*


----------

